# Rhiannon PNP Supplement



## Gwaihir (May 30, 2006)

Jon, Nate and Dan

Lets use this Thread for interactions leading up to the game on 6/17.

My Plan for 6/17: retrieve the missing Star Gem in Malta, find out whats currently going on at the true High Temple.

Dan, Should I move roleplaying toward YOU and those with you retrieving the Museum gems yourself, or should I move roleplaying toward you getting them retrieved for you?

Nate & Jon, before I can get going with this, I need to know how you know eachother, or leave it up to me.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 30, 2006)

*Can't tell the Players without a program*

All Characters are Gestalt.

*Miriam Arrastine* A priest of St. Dismas, She is especially talented in combat. She is the sister of the groups former companion Marn. (NPC)

*Randall* An elven druid who has led the party since becoming de-statue-fied. He posseses a strong knack for herbology.(Tilmamir)

*Elbereth* A young elven woman who has returned with the party from the past. (Tenuviel)

*Callitheus* A wizard who has overcome many obstacles on his quest for knowledge. He was unknowingly tutored by a lich.(Steve)

*Trailen* A priest of St Salix who doesn't say much and follows the lead of others. But he has met his own Saint! How many others can say that?(Dave)

*Zoick* A mysterious figure, a master of disguise. (Wadioka)

*Gori'On* A passionate paladin of the disenfranchised St. Cuthbert. (Paeter)


----------



## Tilmamir (May 30, 2006)

Dwarven Clans [sblock]
Greystone
Waybright
Stonebreaker
Greyforge
Lutheim
Hammersmith
Rockhelm
Derkson
Lockerbie
Ironbeard
Oakenshield
Ladgehr
Rumnaderk
Unheim
[/sblock]

Elven clans
[sblock]
1	Mirakur
2	Mermion
3	Mestejur
4	Melikijur (MEL ik eye ur)
5	Galanodel
6	T'Mamir
7	T'Jeriim
8	Amalo
9	Amanodel
10	Galaamne
11	Galalo
12	Milidon
13	Holinodel
14	Ilphukiir
15	Lianodel
16	Liascient
17	Melimion
18	Naidon
19	Naikiir
20	Sianamne
[/sblock]

calendar
[sblock]
julien
date . . . Earth date . . . .. Rhian date
001. . . . 001 January. . . . 001 FIRESEEK
002. . . . 002 January. . . . 002 FIRESEEK
003. . . . 003 January. . . . 003 FIRESEEK
004. . . . 004 January. . . . 004 FIRESEEK
005. . . . 005 January. . . . 005 FIRESEEK
006. . . . 006 January. . . . 006 FIRESEEK
007. . . . 007 January. . . . 007 FIRESEEK
008. . . . 008 January. . . . 008 FIRESEEK
009. . . . 009 January. . . . 009 FIRESEEK
010. . . . 010 January. . . . 010 FIRESEEK
011. . . . 011 January. . . . 011 FIRESEEK
012. . . . 012 January. . . . 012 FIRESEEK
013. . . . 013 January. . . . 013 FIRESEEK
014. . . . 014 January. . . . 014 FIRESEEK
015. . . . 015 January. . . . 015 FIRESEEK
016. . . . 016 January. . . . 016 FIRESEEK
017. . . . 017 January. . . . 017 FIRESEEK
018. . . . 018 January. . . . 018 FIRESEEK
019. . . . 019 January. . . . 019 FIRESEEK
020. . . . 020 January. . . . 020 FIRESEEK
021. . . . 021 January. . . . 021 FIRESEEK
022. . . . 022 January. . . . 022 FIRESEEK
023. . . . 023 January. . . . 023 FIRESEEK
024. . . . 024 January. . . . 024 FIRESEEK
025. . . . 025 January. . . . 025 FIRESEEK
026. . . . 026 January. . . . 026 FIRESEEK
027. . . . 027 January. . . . 027 FIRESEEK
028. . . . 028 January. . . . 028 FIRESEEK
029. . . . 029 January. . . . 001 COLDEVEN
030. . . . 030 January. . . . 002 COLDEVEN
031. . . . 031 January. . . . 003 COLDEVEN
032. . . . 001 February. . . . 004 COLDEVEN
033. . . . 002 February. . . . 005 COLDEVEN
034. . . . 003 February. . . . 006 COLDEVEN
035. . . . 004 February. . . . 007 COLDEVEN
036. . . . 005 February. . . . 008 COLDEVEN
037. . . . 006 February. . . . 009 COLDEVEN
038. . . . 007 February. . . . 010 COLDEVEN
039. . . . 008 February. . . . 011 COLDEVEN
040. . . . 009 February. . . . 012 COLDEVEN
041. . . . 010 February. . . . 013 COLDEVEN
042. . . . 011 February. . . . 014 COLDEVEN
043. . . . 012 February. . . . 015 COLDEVEN
044. . . . 013 February. . . . 016 COLDEVEN
045. . . . 014 February. . . . 017 COLDEVEN
046. . . . 015 February. . . . 018 COLDEVEN
047. . . . 016 February. . . . 019 COLDEVEN
048. . . . 017 February. . . . 020 COLDEVEN
049. . . . 018 February. . . . 021 COLDEVEN
050. . . . 019 February. . . . 022 COLDEVEN
051. . . . 020 February. . . . 023 COLDEVEN
052. . . . 021 February. . . . 024 COLDEVEN
053. . . . 022 February. . . . 025 COLDEVEN
054. . . . 023 February. . . . 026 COLDEVEN
055. . . . 024 February. . . . 027 COLDEVEN
056. . . . 025 February. . . . 028 COLDEVEN
057. . . . 026 February. . . . 001 READYING
058. . . . 027 February. . . . 002 READYING
059. . . . 028 February. . . . 003 READYING
060. . . . 001 March. . . . 004 READYING
061. . . . 002 March. . . . 005 READYING
062. . . . 003 March. . . . 006 READYING
063. . . . 004 March. . . . 007 READYING
064. . . . 005 March. . . . 008 READYING
065. . . . 006 March. . . . 009 READYING
066. . . . 007 March. . . . 010 READYING
067. . . . 008 March. . . . 011 READYING
068. . . . 009 March. . . . 012 READYING
069. . . . 010 March. . . . 013 READYING
070. . . . 011 March. . . . 014 READYING
071. . . . 012 March. . . . 015 READYING
072. . . . 013 March. . . . 016 READYING
073. . . . 014 March. . . . 017 READYING
074. . . . 015 March. . . . 018 READYING
075. . . . 016 March. . . . 019 READYING
076. . . . 017 March. . . . 020 READYING
077. . . . 018 March. . . . 021 READYING
078. . . . 019 March. . . . 022 READYING
079. . . . 020 March. . . . 023 READYING
080. . . . 021 March. . . . 024 READYING
081. . . . 022 March. . . . 025 READYING
082. . . . 023 March. . . . 026 READYING
083. . . . 024 March. . . . 027 READYING
084. . . . 025 March. . . . 028 READYING
085. . . . 026 March. . . . 001 FEAST OF ALL SAINTS
086. . . . 027 March. . . . 002 FEAST OF ALL SAINTS
087. . . . 028 March. . . . 003 FEAST OF ALL SAINTS
088. . . . 029 March. . . . 004 FEAST OF ALL SAINTS
089. . . . 030 March. . . . 005 FEAST OF ALL SAINTS
090. . . . 031 March. . . . 006 FEAST OF ALL SAINTS
091. . . . 001 April. . . . 007 FEAST OF ALL SAINTS
092. . . . 002 April. . . . 001 PLANTING
093. . . . 003 April. . . . 002 PLANTING
094. . . . 004 April. . . . 003 PLANTING
095. . . . 005 April. . . . 004 PLANTING
096. . . . 006 April. . . . 005 PLANTING
097. . . . 007 April. . . . 006 PLANTING
098. . . . 008 April. . . . 007 PLANTING
099. . . . 009 April. . . . 008 PLANTING
100. . . . 010 April. . . . 009 PLANTING
101. . . . 011 April. . . . 010 PLANTING
102. . . . 012 April. . . . 011 PLANTING
103. . . . 013 April. . . . 012 PLANTING
104. . . . 014 April. . . . 013 PLANTING
105. . . . 015 April. . . . 014 PLANTING
106. . . . 016 April. . . . 015 PLANTING
107. . . . 017 April. . . . 016 PLANTING
108. . . . 018 April. . . . 017 PLANTING
109. . . . 019 April. . . . 018 PLANTING
110. . . . 020 April. . . . 019 PLANTING
111. . . . 021 April. . . . 020 PLANTING
112. . . . 022 April. . . . 021 PLANTING
113. . . . 023 April. . . . 022 PLANTING
114. . . . 024 April. . . . 023 PLANTING
115. . . . 025 April. . . . 024 PLANTING
116. . . . 026 April. . . . 025 PLANTING
117. . . . 027 April. . . . 026 PLANTING
118. . . . 028 April. . . . 027 PLANTING
119. . . . 029 April. . . . 028 PLANTING
120. . . . 030 April. . . . 001 FLOCKTIME
121. . . . 001 May. . . . 002 FLOCKTIME
122. . . . 002 May. . . . 003 FLOCKTIME
123. . . . 003 May. . . . 004 FLOCKTIME
124. . . . 004 May. . . . 005 FLOCKTIME
125. . . . 005 May. . . . 006 FLOCKTIME
126. . . . 006 May. . . . 007 FLOCKTIME
127. . . . 007 May. . . . 008 FLOCKTIME
128. . . . 008 May. . . . 009 FLOCKTIME
129. . . . 009 May. . . . 010 FLOCKTIME
130. . . . 010 May. . . . 011 FLOCKTIME
131. . . . 011 May. . . . 012 FLOCKTIME
132. . . . 012 May. . . . 013 FLOCKTIME
133. . . . 013 May. . . . 014 FLOCKTIME
134. . . . 014 May. . . . 015 FLOCKTIME
135. . . . 015 May. . . . 016 FLOCKTIME
136. . . . 016 May. . . . 017 FLOCKTIME
137. . . . 017 May. . . . 018 FLOCKTIME
138. . . . 018 May. . . . 019 FLOCKTIME
139. . . . 019 May. . . . 020 FLOCKTIME
140. . . . 020 May. . . . 021 FLOCKTIME
141. . . . 021 May. . . . 022 FLOCKTIME
142. . . . 022 May. . . . 023 FLOCKTIME
143. . . . 023 May. . . . 024 FLOCKTIME
144. . . . 024 May. . . . 025 FLOCKTIME
145. . . . 025 May. . . . 026 FLOCKTIME
146. . . . 026 May. . . . 027 FLOCKTIME
147. . . . 027 May. . . . 028 FLOCKTIME
148. . . . 028 May. . . . 001 WEALSUN
149. . . . 029 May. . . . 002 WEALSUN
150. . . . 030 May. . . . 003 WEALSUN
151. . . . 031 May. . . . 004 WEALSUN
152. . . . 001 June. . . . 005 WEALSUN
153. . . . 002 June. . . . 006 WEALSUN
154. . . . 003 June. . . . 007 WEALSUN
155. . . . 004 June. . . . 008 WEALSUN
156. . . . 005 June. . . . 009 WEALSUN
157. . . . 006 June. . . . 010 WEALSUN
158. . . . 007 June. . . . 011 WEALSUN
159. . . . 008 June. . . . 012 WEALSUN
160. . . . 009 June. . . . 013 WEALSUN
161. . . . 010 June. . . . 014 WEALSUN
162. . . . 011 June. . . . 015 WEALSUN
163. . . . 012 June. . . . 016 WEALSUN
164. . . . 013 June. . . . 017 WEALSUN
165. . . . 014 June. . . . 018 WEALSUN
166. . . . 015 June. . . . 019 WEALSUN
167. . . . 016 June. . . . 020 WEALSUN
168. . . . 017 June. . . . 021 WEALSUN
169. . . . 018 June. . . . 022 WEALSUN
170. . . . 019 June. . . . 023 WEALSUN
171. . . . 020 June. . . . 024 WEALSUN
172. . . . 021 June. . . . 025 WEALSUN
173. . . . 022 June. . . . 026 WEALSUN
174. . . . 023 June. . . . 027 WEALSUN
175. . . . 024 June. . . . 028 WEALSUN
176. . . . 025 June. . . . 001 FEAST OF BASTION
177. . . . 026 June. . . . 002 FEAST OF BASTION
178. . . . 027 June. . . . 003 FEAST OF BASTION
179. . . . 028 June. . . . 004 FEAST OF BASTION
180. . . . 029 June. . . . 005 FEAST OF BASTION
181. . . . 030 June. . . . 006 FEAST OF BASTION
182. . . . 001 July. . . . 007 FEAST OF BASTION
183. . . . 002 July. . . . 001 KINGSMONTH
184. . . . 003 July. . . . 002 KINGSMONTH
185. . . . 004 July. . . . 003 KINGSMONTH
186. . . . 005 July. . . . 004 KINGSMONTH
187. . . . 006 July. . . . 005 KINGSMONTH
188. . . . 007 July. . . . 006 KINGSMONTH
189. . . . 008 July. . . . 007 KINGSMONTH
190. . . . 009 July. . . . 008 KINGSMONTH
191. . . . 010 July. . . . 009 KINGSMONTH
192. . . . 011 July. . . . 010 KINGSMONTH
193. . . . 012 July. . . . 011 KINGSMONTH
194. . . . 013 July. . . . 012 KINGSMONTH
195. . . . 014 July. . . . 013 KINGSMONTH
196. . . . 015 July. . . . 014 KINGSMONTH
197. . . . 016 July. . . . 015 KINGSMONTH
198. . . . 017 July. . . . 016 KINGSMONTH
199. . . . 018 July. . . . 017 KINGSMONTH
200. . . . 019 July. . . . 018 KINGSMONTH
201. . . . 020 July. . . . 019 KINGSMONTH
202. . . . 021 July. . . . 020 KINGSMONTH
203. . . . 022 July. . . . 021 KINGSMONTH
204. . . . 023 July. . . . 022 KINGSMONTH
205. . . . 024 July. . . . 023 KINGSMONTH
206. . . . 025 July. . . . 024 KINGSMONTH
207. . . . 026 July. . . . 025 KINGSMONTH
208. . . . 027 July. . . . 026 KINGSMONTH
209. . . . 028 July. . . . 027 KINGSMONTH
210. . . . 029 July. . . . 028 KINGSMONTH
211. . . . 030 July. . . . 001 GOODMONTH
212. . . . 031 July. . . . 002 GOODMONTH
213. . . . 001 August. . . . 003 GOODMONTH
214. . . . 002 August. . . . 004 GOODMONTH
215. . . . 003 August. . . . 005 GOODMONTH
216. . . . 004 August. . . . 006 GOODMONTH
217. . . . 005 August. . . . 007 GOODMONTH
218. . . . 006 August. . . . 008 GOODMONTH
219. . . . 007 August. . . . 009 GOODMONTH
220. . . . 008 August. . . . 010 GOODMONTH
221. . . . 009 August. . . . 011 GOODMONTH
222. . . . 010 August. . . . 012 GOODMONTH
223. . . . 011 August. . . . 013 GOODMONTH
224. . . . 012 August. . . . 014 GOODMONTH
225. . . . 013 August. . . . 015 GOODMONTH
226. . . . 014 August. . . . 016 GOODMONTH
227. . . . 015 August. . . . 017 GOODMONTH
228. . . . 016 August. . . . 018 GOODMONTH
229. . . . 017 August. . . . 019 GOODMONTH
230. . . . 018 August. . . . 020 GOODMONTH
231. . . . 019 August. . . . 021 GOODMONTH
232. . . . 020 August. . . . 022 GOODMONTH
233. . . . 021 August. . . . 023 GOODMONTH
234. . . . 022 August. . . . 024 GOODMONTH
235. . . . 023 August. . . . 025 GOODMONTH
236. . . . 024 August. . . . 026 GOODMONTH
237. . . . 025 August. . . . 027 GOODMONTH
238. . . . 026 August. . . . 028 GOODMONTH
239. . . . 027 August. . . . 001 REAPING
240. . . . 028 August. . . . 002 REAPING
241. . . . 029 August. . . . 003 REAPING
242. . . . 030 August. . . . 004 REAPING
243. . . . 031 August. . . . 005 REAPING
244. . . . 001 September. . . . 006 REAPING
245. . . . 002 September. . . . 007 REAPING
246. . . . 003 September. . . . 008 REAPING
247. . . . 004 September. . . . 009 REAPING
248. . . . 005 September. . . . 010 REAPING
249. . . . 006 September. . . . 011 REAPING
250. . . . 007 September. . . . 012 REAPING
251. . . . 008 September. . . . 013 REAPING
252. . . . 009 September. . . . 014 REAPING
253. . . . 010 September. . . . 015 REAPING
254. . . . 011 September. . . . 016 REAPING
255. . . . 012 September. . . . 017 REAPING
256. . . . 013 September. . . . 018 REAPING
257. . . . 014 September. . . . 019 REAPING
258. . . . 015 September. . . . 020 REAPING
259. . . . 016 September. . . . 021 REAPING
260. . . . 017 September. . . . 022 REAPING
261. . . . 018 September. . . . 023 REAPING
262. . . . 019 September. . . . 024 REAPING
263. . . . 020 September. . . . 025 REAPING
264. . . . 021 September. . . . 026 REAPING
265. . . . 022 September. . . . 027 REAPING
266. . . . 023 September. . . . 028 REAPING
267. . . . 024 September. . . . 001 BREW FEAST
268. . . . 025 September. . . . 002 BREW FEAST
269. . . . 026 September. . . . 003 BREW FEAST
270. . . . 027 September. . . . 004 BREW FEAST
271. . . . 028 September. . . . 005 BREW FEAST
272. . . . 029 September. . . . 006 BREW FEAST
273. . . . 030 September. . . . 007 BREW FEAST
274. . . . 001 October. . . . 001 HARVESTER
275. . . . 002 October. . . . 002 HARVESTER
276. . . . 003 October. . . . 003 HARVESTER
277. . . . 004 October. . . . 004 HARVESTER
278. . . . 005 October. . . . 005 HARVESTER
279. . . . 006 October. . . . 006 HARVESTER
280. . . . 007 October. . . . 007 HARVESTER
281. . . . 008 October. . . . 008 HARVESTER
282. . . . 009 October. . . . 009 HARVESTER
283. . . . 010 October. . . . 010 HARVESTER
284. . . . 011 October. . . . 011 HARVESTER
285. . . . 012 October. . . . 012 HARVESTER
286. . . . 013 October. . . . 013 HARVESTER
287. . . . 014 October. . . . 014 HARVESTER
288. . . . 015 October. . . . 015 HARVESTER
289. . . . 016 October. . . . 016 HARVESTER
290. . . . 017 October. . . . 017 HARVESTER
291. . . . 018 October. . . . 018 HARVESTER
292. . . . 019 October. . . . 019 HARVESTER
293. . . . 020 October. . . . 020 HARVESTER
294. . . . 021 October. . . . 021 HARVESTER
295. . . . 022 October. . . . 022 HARVESTER
296. . . . 023 October. . . . 023 HARVESTER
297. . . . 024 October. . . . 024 HARVESTER
298. . . . 025 October. . . . 025 HARVESTER
299. . . . 026 October. . . . 026 HARVESTER
300. . . . 027 October. . . . 027 HARVESTER
301. . . . 028 October. . . . 028 HARVESTER
302. . . . 029 October. . . . 001 LEAFFALL
303. . . . 030 October. . . . 002 LEAFFALL
304. . . . 031 October. . . . 003 LEAFFALL
305. . . . 001 November. . . . 004 LEAFFALL
306. . . . 002 November. . . . 005 LEAFFALL
307. . . . 003 November. . . . 006 LEAFFALL
308. . . . 004 November. . . . 007 LEAFFALL
309. . . . 005 November. . . . 008 LEAFFALL
310. . . . 006 November. . . . 009 LEAFFALL
311. . . . 007 November. . . . 010 LEAFFALL
312. . . . 008 November. . . . 011 LEAFFALL
313. . . . 009 November. . . . 012 LEAFFALL
314. . . . 010 November. . . . 013 LEAFFALL
315. . . . 011 November. . . . 014 LEAFFALL
316. . . . 012 November. . . . 015 LEAFFALL
317. . . . 013 November. . . . 016 LEAFFALL
318. . . . 014 November. . . . 017 LEAFFALL
319. . . . 015 November. . . . 018 LEAFFALL
320. . . . 016 November. . . . 019 LEAFFALL
321. . . . 017 November. . . . 020 LEAFFALL
322. . . . 018 November. . . . 021 LEAFFALL
323. . . . 019 November. . . . 022 LEAFFALL
324. . . . 020 November. . . . 023 LEAFFALL
325. . . . 021 November. . . . 024 LEAFFALL
326. . . . 022 November. . . . 025 LEAFFALL
327. . . . 023 November. . . . 026 LEAFFALL
328. . . . 024 November. . . . 027 LEAFFALL
329. . . . 025 November. . . . 028 LEAFFALL
330. . . . 026 November. . . . 001 SUNSEBB
331. . . . 027 November. . . . 002 SUNSEBB
332. . . . 028 November. . . . 003 SUNSEBB
333. . . . 029 November. . . . 004 SUNSEBB
334. . . . 030 November. . . . 005 SUNSEBB
335. . . . 001 December. . . . 006 SUNSEBB
336. . . . 002 December. . . . 007 SUNSEBB
337. . . . 003 December. . . . 008 SUNSEBB
338. . . . 004 December. . . . 009 SUNSEBB
339. . . . 005 December. . . . 010 SUNSEBB
340. . . . 006 December. . . . 011 SUNSEBB
341. . . . 007 December. . . . 012 SUNSEBB
342. . . . 008 December. . . . 013 SUNSEBB
343. . . . 009 December. . . . 014 SUNSEBB
344. . . . 010 December. . . . 015 SUNSEBB
345. . . . 011 December. . . . 016 SUNSEBB
346. . . . 012 December. . . . 017 SUNSEBB
347. . . . 013 December. . . . 018 SUNSEBB
348. . . . 014 December. . . . 019 SUNSEBB
349. . . . 015 December. . . . 020 SUNSEBB
350. . . . 016 December. . . . 021 SUNSEBB
351. . . . 017 December. . . . 022 SUNSEBB
352. . . . 018 December. . . . 023 SUNSEBB
353. . . . 019 December. . . . 024 SUNSEBB
354. . . . 020 December. . . . 025 SUNSEBB
355. . . . 021 December. . . . 026 SUNSEBB
356. . . . 022 December. . . . 027 SUNSEBB
357. . . . 023 December. . . . 028 SUNSEBB
358. . . . 024 December. . . . 001 FEAST OF ST RHIAN
359. . . . 025 December. . . . 002 FEAST OF ST RHIAN
360. . . . 026 December. . . . 003 FEAST OF ST RHIAN
361. . . . 027 December. . . . 004 FEAST OF ST RHIAN
362. . . . 028 December. . . . 005 FEAST OF ST RHIAN
363. . . . 029 December. . . . 006 FEAST OF ST RHIAN
364. . . . 030 December. . . . 007 FEAST OF ST RHIAN

[/sblock]


----------



## Paeter (May 30, 2006)

*what i need*

HUmphhh!, a dwarf cana get no sleep aroun here.  I'll neeed to know the dwarven clan naemes, though i don't put much into them.  my seoul belongs to cuthbert.  it is in his service i am not thet of a clan.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 30, 2006)

*Location: Tarsus*

Deleted See Below


----------



## Wadioka (May 30, 2006)

Gori'On

Don't make me have to save your ass another time friend.
Remeber that all is not black and white.


----------



## Wadioka (May 30, 2006)

Gori'On,

It's been a long time you surly son of a dwarf mum.  You've only gotten older and uglier.  If you're not busy on a crusade perhaps we can talk about my new friends.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 30, 2006)

Paeter and Wadioka,

Tommorrow I will post stuff to get us rolling. The goal will be some role playing to find the Location of the Third Star Gem in Malta. I intend that the entire group pull together to Retrieve the Star Gem in Malta on 6/17. Is this good for everyone?


----------



## Paeter (May 30, 2006)

crusade, my life is a crusade!  i crusade for the higher glory of cuthbert!!!!.  new friends are not as good as old but meet with them i will.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 31, 2006)

deleted - see below


----------



## Tilmamir (May 31, 2006)

deleted - see below


----------



## Gwaihir (May 31, 2006)

*The Whole Story*

This is a compilation of earlier posts, intended to get this thread in Chronological Order.

*Location: Tarsus*

Tarsus is a city under siege. Beyond the newly constructed walls, a sea of undead, writhes rank (this is how they smell too) upon rank. The Knights of St Jonas have done a masterful job of repelling the undead incursions, but they tire and the undead do not. 

Randall and Elbereth stand in a small square, near the outer wall. the buildings show great wear and damage. They speak with a tall strong man, whose face is now covered with a scruffy dark beard. His previously short hair is longer and scruffier than you remember.

The two elves, Randall and Elbereth, are sitting with Keth in his sparsely decorated chamber. You have just finished your discussion of the events in the city of Antioch including the murder of Bartholomew, Keth's Mentor. Randall speaks. 

"We can not seem to find any professional, personal, or even a geographical connection between the people murdered. Do you have any idea of a connection between these people?" Asks Randall. 

"None," Says Keth, "even the priest is unknown to me. Though I have been away for a bit..." 
He smiles grimly.

"You said a few minutes ago that you would take us to the High Temple if we could get all three Star Gems. Two are in the museum."
"I've, uh, noticed, hmmm, even seen, that  you have experience liberating items from there". 
"Can you give me any ideas for getting the star sapphires out without being detected or raising an alarm before we leave?" Asks Randall.

"I doubt your skills are up to it," Replies Keth, "those artifacts are mightily guarded. Of course, there's always a way. Find the third Star Gem in Malta, then I'll can set up a meeting with someone who specializes in finding a way."

Seeing a little hope, and hoping for a better chance of some useful information, Randall continues.
"Hmm. On a different note, would you have been in a village in the blighted area, say three months ago? A man named Amos 'lost' a chest with an artifact in it? This village was left to die by a partner who disappeared with the chest containing the artifact. We helped those survivors to Alderweg."

"By blighted area you mean the undead infested northlands?" Randall nods.

"Nope...   Mad Amos? The Knight of St Jonas? " Randall nods.
"Why not ask him. He's here in Tarsus somewhere. I saw him yesterday."

"Oh. Ok! I thought he was in Antioch." Randall replies, somewhat abashed.

Randall continues his line of questioning regarding the artifact he thinks may have been with Amos.  
"Do you know if the treasure of the High Temple included a seed or seed pod from Eire? 
Specifically one like the tree that was destroyed in Bastion some 400 years ago? 
Come to think of it, Salix's sword Durandal was not found with his bones, could that have been 	
in the treasure as well?"

"Seed pod? Not sure. I never saw an inventory. Could be. 
Durandal, Hmm, I doubt it. They didn't find it with Salix's bones? Well, anything's possible." 

Before Randall can breathe in again to fire off more questions, Keth continues with a smile…
"You're full of questions. Any others? If not, I need to get some grub and take a shift on the wall." 
Keth heaves himself out of his seat.

"Well, I am full of questions, and you, friend, have a special insight into the working of the world we do not have. I have just one more question and we will be going." 

Randal and Elbereth both stand as well. 

Keth Anar laughs. A deep full throated belly laugh, that seems out of place with his grim visage. 
"My insight into this world comes from hard and bitter experience. 
Much of it caused by my own pride. Someday, it will be the same for you.
Ask your question."

Incredulous at thought that pride and bitterness would darken his soul, Randall pauses before continuing.
"Your former companion - the red faced, horned devil? 
We believe we have blasted his soul to the depths when he led the bugbears to attack the keep Alderweg. 
Is there any chance of his returning?"

"The young man you ask about was the child of a young woman and a demon. 
He was evil, and gifted, by nature. If you have killed him, then he is dead.
I think you clutch after false leads, if you think that there are more secrets in the High Temple, I know it well, and have delivered up its secrets to the Church's enemies.
Still the quote you mention is intriguing. There always were rumors that St. Xantas' remains were buried in the crypt."

Randall and Elbereth move toward the door. 
"I do not believe I have asked you to betray any oaths you currently are bound by 
(not that I know of such things), and believe me when I say I believe I am acting in the 
best interest of the world.With our time together over the last, what ... half year now? ... 
I believe I can call you friend. 
Perhaps not totally trusted yet, but friend none the less. I doubt there are many able to say that."

Keth's laughter fades and his eyes narrow. 
"You are wise not to trust me, because I have not proven my self to be worthy of trust. 
You on the other hand HAVE proven to be both trustworthy and true, in an age in which many are false and cynical. I am no longer bound by any oaths. I have betrayed them all... I have only a cause now. And, I believe we share that cause, or I wouldn't confide in you whatsoever. "

On that wary note, all three leave the chamber. Randal and Elbereth nod their heads in farewell, and Keth smiles mirthlessly. Parting, Keth heads off to the kitchen for his food, while Randall and Elbereth head for the center of town.

"Anyone seen Amos the Knight of St. Jonas?" they call out as they see priests gathered or walking.

Soon they get pointed in the direction of the North side of Tarsus, and finally to a small barracks where priests are lodged. A youth, probably a page to a knight, or an acolyte, opens the door. His sunken eyes are tired and his wispy yellow hair looks a mess. 
"Is this where Amos stays? He is a knight of Jonas... Is he here?" Elbereth asks.

The page looks confused. 
"Amos - several priests are named Amos. 
A knight? ... so many knights here ... never ending siege you know..."

"Mad Amos?" Randall whispers to him.

The boy's eyes show recognition. He leads you behind some barracks and points at a cluster of knights standing near a large whetstone, wearily sharpening their blades. He scampers off.

One of the Knight's faces light in recognition. Amos turns to greet you
 "Ah, Randall and Elbereth, two of my favorite elves! Hail and well met. 
How are my people, and by all that is holy, what brings you to Tarsus under siege?"

"Hello Amos. Nice to see you again. The people are well. 
The town of Alderweg received them well, and invited them to stay or go as they wished. 
That boy, what was his name... Francis, with the noticeably long and unkempt hair and wild nature... he was trouble for a while, but decided Arras was better suited for him when the blacksmith beat his behind for tampering with her forge. A few others have left, as well. 
But mostly, they're setting up farms on the fertile land West of the river, and starting over."

"Good. I am glad they are safe, at least as safe as they can be in this perilous time. Francis was always a bit of trouble. " 

Amos looks around at the other priests, weapons and armor being donned or removed, based on their watches.

"We came here to speak to a friend, and heard you were here as well. 
We had to look you up, to see if you were well. Some of the townspeople said to bring their greetings to you in Antioch, but obviously, we did not find you.
And, as long as we are here, we did have questions about the town we helped"

Amos nods.
Randall takes that a sign to continue…
"What was the nature of the artifact in the chest you had. I know you were hesitant to tell us, but our recent experiences have given us insight into its possible form. 
Perhaps it gives me a hope for the future. My speculation, at least, is that it is a shoot of the Tree of Bastion.  It was destroyed in my presence, by the way."

Shaking his head sadly, Randall continues "Had I but known the sorrow destroying that tree caused, 
I would have given my long life to Eli to keep it alive. [sad pause] but that is in the past.

But, related to that, who was the person, your partner, that left with the chest? 
Did you know he left, or was leaving? ..." 

Sagging in resignation, Amos explains his situation.
"I will tell you the truth, though you may not believe it. There was never anything in the box. 
The real power was my companion. As beautiful as the flowers of a blooming meadow on midsummer's day. She was Aluriel, an angel from Heaven. Summoned by me in my deepest despair, but never meant to be here. When my spell keeping her here could no longer be sustained, she returned to Heaven, where she came from. 
The box was a fabrication used to explain the effect she had on the surrounding countryside. 

There you have it, and I'm sure you think me a lesser man because you know it. 
Greet my Village for me."

He turns to leave, but Elbereth, shyly stops him and gives the man a hug. 
"Your loss of Aluriel must weigh you down even now. Do not despair."

Randall nods understanding.
"I do not think you a lesser man, my friend, but one who has had the privilege of doing Eli's will.
You were keeping a town alive and helping them to safety. 
And still, here, you are continuing the battle." 

Randall gestures to the other men and the wall holding out the undead.
"Even in your sorrow, you have done good. I commend you. 
I am saddened that my hypothesis was incorrect. A shoot from that tree, if brought back, 
would begin the turning of the undead and purification of the land. But my eyes look elsewhere then.

I will send your greetings to those in Alderweg."

Amos sighs and nods.
"Godspeed to you." 
He returns to the group.

Alone again, Elbereth and Randall discuss if there is any other business in Antioch, and decide there is none.
Randall takes out the wand, takes Elbereth's hand and quietly says	
"Farewell Tarsus. Perhaps we will visit again...
 Amin tuluva a' lle " 

In the blink of an eye, the elves are back in Alderweg, standing in the upper library tower, where they left the anchor just three days ago.

"What has been happening here?" they ask as they descend into the common dining hall.

*Location: Adlerweg*

(These decisions made previously on line or in person at last session. If I have misconstrued anything let me know)

The group gathers in the common dining room in Adlerweg. Present are Randall, Elbereth, Trailen, Miriam, Zoick, Aethelward and Berric. Randall relates Keth Anar's advice to try to find the Third Star Gem in Malta. It was with the treasures of the High Temple but has now been transported to an unknown loaction in Malta. He also relates Keths two offers, get the first gem and I can help you with contacts to get the other two from the museum. and second, get all three, and I will take you to the High Temple so you can poke around.

"I will go to Malta to search for the Gem," says Zoick, "I am familiar with the town and have contacts there."

"I'll go with you," says Miriam. Zoick looks doubtful about this, but says nothing.

"There is much to do in Antioch as well," says Randall. "We need to look into the murders and scope out the Museum, to see if the Gems are borrowable."

"Lets use that transport thing of yours to get to Antioch, " states Zoick, "we can catch a fast ship from there to Malta while you work on that."

"Before we get too far," Says Miriam, "I did some light research into the three Star Gems of St Xantas. He returned with them from his first desert travel. They are Red, Blue, and Clear. Each has a name, and a special power, the clear, named Mo-Pelar, dispels Illusions, the Red, Tel-Pelar, which we had earlier and used to open Dion's cache," She frowns, "Heals, while the Blue, Alv-Pelar, summons, what is unknown. It is the Blue Star Gem that is missing, presumably in Malta."

"Ok, good infromation. Anything else then?" Asks Randall. "I'll start flying in the mor..."

"Hey Guys! Come look what I found!" Callitheus bursts into the room.

The group makes its way to the second floor stairwell off the barracks. There they notice a secret door. 

"I finally found this using that second glove, " notes Callitheus, "Then ten feet further on was a this door that was arcane locked."

The group moves through the short passage and two doors into a 20 x 30 chamber that is set up as a bedroom. There is a bookshelf, table, bed and desk. The room is not dusty or dirty.

"Over here on the table, I found a coin purse that holds some money, the interesting thing is that the face on the many coins is the current king, Elisha Cuthbert, also this magical spoon, it makes some nasty tasting stuff. Over here on the book shelf is a spell book, and a five volume set introducing chronomancy. And on top of the bookshelf are these:"

He indicates 5 thick tomes, each labeled Health, Excersize, Quickness, Intutition, Leadership & Influence.

"I've already claimed this one, on Understanding."

The team discusses and decides who should claim each book. (Post Below)

Zoick, having claimed a book, says " I think we should keep moving. I can still catch a fast ship yet today for Malta. Off to find Alv-Pelar, mystery Star-Gem in Malta. The rest of you can sort out what this means. I'll return or contact you when I find it." He leaves.

Miriam grabs her book, "Don't forget me!" She hurries after him.


----------



## Wadioka (May 31, 2006)

OOC--\

The meeting up in Malta for the star gem works fine for me.

By the way... Wadioka is Ward is Zoick...

Gori'on is Nathan is Nanuk is Paeter


----------



## Gwaihir (May 31, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

Zoick and Miriam arrive in Malta. Tired from their travel, they have arrived by sea in the Water District. Zoick, familiar with the area, leads them into the Gold District to the Golden Hind, an Inn of positive reputation that caters to an upscale clientele. They eat a light supper of Ham and Bread, as well as the house specialty: stuffed peppers.

"What now?" Asks Miriam. She is clad in worn, tan, traveling clothes rather than the flowing white robes that you have grown used to seeing her wear. "I've never been to Malta. Its rather dirtier hear than Antioch, Don't you think."

"Perhaps a bit," Says Zoick, "Perhaps you should stay here for the night, while I poke around a little." 

"Ok"

"I'll be back in the morning." Says Zoick as he slips off into the night.

****A Word about Roleplaying**** Feel free to embellish details, sights etc. You can write encounters with NPCs of little import, for example, going into buy a new dagger. Do not write NPC motivations or actions (For Key NPCs).

Thanks to Tilmamir for Malta background.


----------



## Paeter (May 31, 2006)

All of asuuden alarms are sounding.  the undead are coming again.  as you crest the wall(anybody who happens to crest that wall....)  A giant explosion of fire errupts in the middle of the undead.  heard clearly above the din " Cuthbert take you all to hell!!!!!"  out of what is left of the undead comes a strange little figure......is that an albino dwarf??......

Gori'On just came to town


----------



## Gwaihir (May 31, 2006)

*Gori'On*

Wait till I introduce you please.


----------



## Paeter (May 31, 2006)

*sorry*

just havin some fun, i will wait


----------



## Tilmamir (May 31, 2006)

*Location: Tarsus*

deleted - see above


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 1, 2006)

*Location: Tarsus*

Deleted


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 1, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

Gori'On the Dwarf steps out from The Indomitable, an Inn in the Eastern Palace District. He has spent a restful night after a long walk from Antioch, where his long time friend, the Archbishop of St Cuthbert, Fergus Lockerbie, has recently manuevered the denomination of St Cuthbert into "talks for legitimacy." Sadly these were interrupted by the death of the Dion the Partriarch. His feuneral is tommorrow, thinks Gori'On.

_"Make sure nothing evil is afoot in Malta, having to do with Dion's death. But do so quietly. I realize you're not an investigator, but do your best."_ Were his instructions from Fergus. 

"First, I'll go see Mencken, He has a shop on Upper Docks. He always seems to know a bit." He thinks to himself. Then sets out into the busy city.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 1, 2006)

*Gori'On goes a walkin*

"_Mencken , Mencken...now where was his shop.  That dwarvish son of a gnome better be in"._   Gori"on thinks to himself as he makes his way through the crowds to the upper docks.  After buying some lunch from a street vendor Gori'on finally finds his way to Menckens shop.  His enters the dim lighted shop and stops a moment to let his vision adjust.  In the back he sees Mencken.  "hower ya doin ye son of a gnome?" Gori'on says to Mencken.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 1, 2006)

*Gori"on*

As Gori"On makes his way to the shop of Mencken the stares are the same as ever.  "Ain't non of these fools ever seen a hairless dwarf...heheheheheh.  I Guess some of em ar wonderin if im a gnome that grew too uch hahahaaa....dern fools....all of them non believers..."  Gori"On adjusts his shirt to display his tatoo of cuthbert a little more prominantly.  As he stops for lunch the street vendor gawks at him.  "wats yer problem boy!  never seen a hairless DWARF!!  I'll take one of yer meat pies."  As Gori'On hands him the money,  the boy can barely take it as he stares at Gori'Ons heavily tatooed hands and forearms.  "all the same"  muses Gori'On as he crunches down on his meat pie. "now where is that son of a gnomes shop....."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 1, 2006)

deleted - see above


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 1, 2006)

*Location: Tarsus*

Deleted


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 2, 2006)

*Location : Tarsus - Alderweg*

deleted - see above


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 2, 2006)

*Location: Antioch*

Deleted


----------



## Paeter (Jun 2, 2006)

Out of charachter

who is Calitheus?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 2, 2006)

Steve H plays Callitheus


----------



## Paeter (Jun 2, 2006)

*Meckens Shop*

Gori'On enters the dimmly lit shop and walks to the back where the fattest Dwarf you've ever seen is seated behind a desk.  "Well I'll be a donkeys lady!!  If it isn't Gori'On.  Kilt any body lately?  HAHAA"  

"Nobody of any worth", replies Gori'On

"So water yoo doin here in my parts boy?"

"the usual you son of a gnome!!!  it never changes.  Looking for little help.  HAv ya heard anything of late?"(gather info 4 diplomacy 11 bluff 8 intimidate 6sense motive 8)


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 2, 2006)

*Location Malta*

Zoick slips out of the Gold District and makes his way through the maze of canals toward the Upper dock district. 

Arriving there, he spies a boy playing jacks near a small tree. "Boy, where's Spadefish Taft?"

The boy hesitates. "Do I look like a constable to you?" Asks Zoick. He pulls the boy in for a close look at his face. It is heavilly acned under his red beard and long red hair ponytailed behind his head. While he does this he flashes the boy a sign that he understands that he is part of the Thieves guild and will respect those rules.

"Third, alley, over," the boy squirms. 

Zoick flips him a copper and leaves.

He makes his way over to a the alley the boy indicated.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 5, 2006)

*Alderweg - secret room /books*

Randall looks through the books, taking a few minutes each to get a better idea of what each contains.  The book on "leadership and influence", as well as the one on "intuition," seems more interesting to Randall. [plz describe the nature of each booka bit]

He also peruses the book set on chronomancy while the others look at the books.

"Current coin - how could that be? I guess a time traveler could have come from the past to now, the future to now... Wait - it would have has to have been since we raised the keep. We have to figure more about this time travel thing... And probably figure out if we can prevent someone from teleporting into this room."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 5, 2006)

*Adlerweg - The Secret Room*

Each book is a thick tome that appears to enhance a particular ability of a person.

The book that Callitheus is holding has a title page the clearly indicates that reading this book will augment the readers intellect. Your knowledge of spellcraft leads you to believe that each book can be read only once before depleting its magic.

The books are

Leadership and Influence- Claimed by Randall.
Understanding - claimed by Callitheus.
Clear Thought (Intuition) - Claimed by Elbereth
Bodily Health - Claimed by Zoick
Gainful Excercise - Claimed by Trailen
Quickness of Action - Claimed by Miriam

The set on Chronomancy is a (long) discussion of the forces of magic utilized in Time Magic. It describes the actions and training needed to study this branch of magic. It is essentially a textbook that a skilled trainer would use to instruct someone toward the end of being a Chronomancer.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 5, 2006)

*All: See Above*

The thread has been consolidated above to straighten out the time "Shift"

make sure you read the LONG post above, at least the end of it.


----------



## Wadioka (Jun 5, 2006)

*Zoick's actions*

Zoick wanders over to the alley that the young lad had pointed out.

Turning the corner he sees three men loitering outside a doorway with a painting of a large rat that has a gold earring and is clutching a dirk in it's right front paw.

"Ah, Spadefish, how did I know you'd be here wasting your time with these no good low-lifes?"  He nods to a burly human with a glass pipe in his hand. "Tuggert, how's the missus?" Then Zoick whips forward and pins a small woman against the wall... she's wearing a dirty white dress and has tatoos and piercings all over her body and face. " And Estuela, I believe you still owe me some coin from our bet regarding the cost of a rasher at the Tubby Stoat... don't worry...", easing off his grip now, "I'll settle for a kiss."  Zoick leans in.

"In your wildest you blind dotard," Estuala smiles, "2 GP, just as I'd said and not worth half that."

"What brings you to these parts again?" asks Spadefish.  "Surely not to collect on old wagers." 

"Actually," Zoicks says, "I need to see you in private old friend."

"Sounds OOOMMMIInus." jokes Tuggert.

"Okay, lets head to the Stoat for a pint and a rasher," Spadefish laughs and winks at Estuela.

Zoick and Spadefish make their way to the favorite pub of the sailors, thieves, gladiators and spies that frequent the Upper Docks.. The not-so-legendary "TUbby Stoat."

Entering the dingy establishment Zoick is reminded of all that he loved about the place... it's like walking into a fuzzy cave... all the walls lined with skins and furs of various beasts that patrons have hunted, stolen or sought revenge on.  In some corners the furs and multi-colored skins are nearly a foot thick.  Then he turns to the bar and remembers what he doesn't love about the place.  Alcanzuz Whippot, the incredibly good-looking and savvy bar keep.  The one whose heart he broke... since then his food and drink at the Stoat had cost him nearly double the GP.  He notices her eyes widen in suprise and then, just as quickly, narrow.

Zoick - "Maybe you should order our drinks." 

Spade - "Yeah, that's the best route I think, be right back."

Zoick - "Make sure you watch her pour it..."

Coming back to the table with two huge Copper Chalices filled with dark brew..

Spade - So what're you looking for

Zoick - Am I that easy to read

Spade - yup... that's why you haven't hoped over me in the Order.. you always were a 
            better thief and fighter, but you read like a book under candle

Z- Okay, I'm looking for information on the location of a gem... a very inportant blue gem.
    A star gem.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Gori'On cont.*

"Ahh, the old heard anythin of late.  I hear al sorts of stuff you hairless bastard!!!  Ya min be'e a little mor specefic?  Myne ears ar open in a loto places if yah catch me drift."

"well more specifically I am lookin for information i could use to forward my CAUSE YA DIMWITTED GNOME!!!!!!!!  wha  cause says yoo....THE SAME CAUSE AS ALWAYS......that of putting HIs LOrdship St Cuthbert back in the Heravens ya dolt.  No do ya have anything juicy .....?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 5, 2006)

*Gori'On Location: Malta*

Mencken looks the strange dwarf over. The immensly fat dwarf gets up, walks over to a big keg of pipeweed behind the counter, dips his big black pipe in, lights it, puffs a few times and blows several large smokerings.

"Been a while, you ugly thing. You here to buy something, Ise gots the finest rare cloth from all over Rhiannon, or you justs wants information?  Smoke?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 5, 2006)

*Zoick Location: Malta*

Spadefish laughs loudly. He is a large man, with a thin face and a large jowl making him look almost fishlike. His large belly indicates that his trade-whatever that may be- has amply provided creature comforts for him.

"Next youll be asking after that Saint's long lost sword too." He smiles broadly. " You know thats the toughest mark in town."

"So lets be a little more basic, " Hisses Zoick, "What large mysterious shipments entered Malta about 40 years back? And where did they wind up."

"Hows I to know, I'm not much older than that? Land or Sea?" Chuckles Spadefish.

"What do you know?" prods Zoick.

"Nuthin, but I bet Mylander 'members."

"He's dead I heard."

"Nope, Jus reformed."

"Where can I find him."

"It'll cost."

"You owe me" Says Zoick, "I'm not paying."

"It aint for me, it to set up a meet with Mylander."

"How much?"

"200, in advance. No magic. What do you say? He was dockmaster for the undermen, 40 years back."


----------



## Wadioka (Jun 5, 2006)

Z- Okay I'll pay up... but today's drinks are on you then.

S- Fair play.  I can set this up for you but it'll take a few days.

Z- No.  I need to be quick with this.  And, no, it's not your business what the rush is.

S- Your starting to wear on me lad. If not for the ale already bubbling up to my head I'd tell 
    you to piss off.

Z- Really, I'm not feeling anything much.. maybe it's this book I just read (OOC sidebar... 
    Zoick decided that he's like to read the tome about "bodily health" and thinks that 
    his abnormal tolerance might have something to do with his recent jump in Con.)

S- What the heck are you droning on about?

Z- Nothing... I'll come to see you tomorrow afternoon.. if you can have a meeting with 
    Mylander set up by then It'll be worth a few gold for you, friend.

S- Okay, drink up.

Zoick spends the night playing chess with Miriam and explains that he's got some unfinished business to attend to tomorrow.

Then next day he heads to the Upper Docks again and meets up with Spadefish.

Z- What's the story Spade?

S- Your lucky I helped this guy smuggle in some Red Tornkey Root just last month!
    You've got a meeting with him (Mylander) tonight at the Stoat.  It's the best of 
    the options I was given if you can believe that.  Don't get too comfortable there though.
    I hear that Mylander likes to bring unsavories like you onto his boat... makes him feel
    a bit more safe.  He'll find you so don't worry about finding him.

Z- Great, I'll be at the Tubby Stoat tonight at sunfalling.  If this guy doesn't have any valuable information then the next time we meet drinks will be on you again, pal, and the time after that as well.  Take care and thanks... now go play some drumbu or something, you're getting fatter by the minute.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 6, 2006)

*Gori'On cont.*

"to the heavens no, smoke'll kill yah quicker then drink.......as for the cloth lets have a look....then some talk."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 6, 2006)

*Gori'On: Location Malta*

Mencken casts a cantrip that keeps the cloth bolts from smelling like smoke, then waddles off and pulls several bolts of cloth. Once you are interrupted by a customer, A tall wealthy palor skinned, impossibly skinny woman who looks with disgust at Mencken, with delight at his cloth and ignores Gori'on totally.

As you start to talk, you are once again interrupted by "Me friend Enris from Arras, a fellow merchant in cloth." who enters the store. "One minute Enris, I be with ya in a bit." He pulls Gori'on outside with surprising strength.

Mencken takes a long pull from his pipe.

"Theres something strange afoot fer sure. But most of it is going on in Antioch me thinks. First yurn friend Fergus gets invited up to the Big Church, then they find that saint fellers bones, then the Big Priest man turns up dead.  I heard some other folks turned up dead too. No namers. Still, Thats all too much coicidence for my sniffer.  But ude know more bout that than me I thinks. Cuthbert be gloried, I think use close to gettin accepted. Somethings trying to get in the way though."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 6, 2006)

*Zoick: Location Malta*

Zoick makes his way into the Tubby Stoat at dusk and finds himself a seat near the kitchen door with his back to the wall. Behind his chair a large moose pelt is tacked to the wall. He looks around carefull not to catch Alcanzuz's eye. He orders the spiced chicken legs and sauce and a cider and sits to wait. He marks three people, one woman and two boys as thieves, and keeps a careful eye on their actions.

About an hour passes before a drunk sailor enters the room. Zoick, quickly marks him as faking inebriation, and sure enough, the sailor passes out near Zoick, deftly slipping him a note as he does so. 

Zoick stands quickly, feigns revulsion, drops a few coins on the table, slip through bar and out into the Malta night. He walks several blocks making sure he is not followed, then looks at the note in the moon light.

It says.   Kings Cross Midnight.

"Hmm," Thinks Zoick, "Fancy, Wall District." He makes his way to the Kings Cross, a dining establishment of serious means for serious players of the game.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 6, 2006)

*Elbereth*

After looking over the remaining tomes, Elbereth says, “The book on clear thought most interests me. I’ll claim it if no one objects.”

“I also would like to head to Antioch as soon as possible to figure out how to retrieve the gems from the museum. If we’re fortunate, we can find a way to get them without Keth’s help, though that sounded unlikely. Do we need the one from Malta before he’ll work with us to get the others?”

"Also, how can we recognise if the gems on display in the museum are the real thing? I myself know ways to create quite convincing fakes. Surely museum officials would have the ability to set out replicas and protect the real ones elsewhere. Do we know a way to tell, other than getting them and testing if they work as they should?"

...After the gathering is finished, Elbereth makes her way to her quarters to read through her newly acquired book. Then she walks along the walls before shifting into hawk form and flying around the keep, seeing what's going on and enjoying the rush of wind through her feathers.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 6, 2006)

*Gori'On*

"Hmphh!  somthin or somones trying to get in the way......Antioch you say.......Yah no anyone who mite know abut them dead folk thet i could talk to?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 6, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

Mencken responds: "I know only what I heard from the cryers. But I'm on the Board of the Royal Theatre Company with an Elf name of Durodiel T'Jeriim. Hes been a priest of St Macedone, now a sage for hire. He seems quite up on current events, could be he'll have an opinion or three on the matter. Check with him, he lives on Constantine Way in the Hill District. Can't miss it. Big ole tree in front of his house and his name on the door. Might cost you though."


----------



## Wadioka (Jun 7, 2006)

Zoick makes his way to Kings Cross and, having dressed for the part, pulls off his velvet cape as he enters.

A young man with a feather pen in his ear greets him at the door.
"Good Day sir, have you seen our menu, uh, er can you see out of that thing"

Zoick- Better than most my young friend, have you knowledge of Mylander's whereabouts
          (slipping him a GP)

Host - Yes sir, he told me to send 'the one with the silver mask' to the back.. straight through there sir.  (The Young Boy points to the very back of a large room, oval in shape with large windows that appear to be moving with subtle visions of birds, fish and waterfalls.)

Zoick makes his way through the large tables and servants dressed in dark purple vests and pants.  As he reaches the door and passes through it...suddenly his vision is cut off like a match dipped in water.  Poof... a black cloud descends upon his face and upper body.. instinctively he twirls to his left and down.  Sadly the expert guards are familiar with this move and Zoick feels two sets of strong and callused hands grip his arms and pin them to his side.  They wrestle him back into the darkness and quickly take all his posessions and he feels a blindfold wrapped around his eye and mask.  Then weightlessness as the guards lift him up and carry him... downstairs, upstairs, over a pool? the smell of salty water stinging his nose.  A door slams and even through the blindfold he can tell the room is lit brightly.

Mylander - So... Zoick, you're back in the region I see.  Untie him and let him see.

Zoick's eye flinches in the blazing light of a room adorned with mirrors, silver and more mirrors.  Once he adjusts he sees a short man, tiny even with silken black hair, yellowed skin and a long spidery moustache.  Squinty eyes and thin, flat face.  Wearing a white suit with blue buttons.  Two huge and bristly men surround him, one on either side of his chair.  

Mylander - I, of course, am Mylander and I owe Spadefork... or whomever... a favor.  Or rather I'm giving this favor to him so that I might keep Red Root coming in to please my women.  (He points to a door that's covered in red velvet, Zoick almost thinks he catches a whiff of Tuberose and Musk)

Zoick- I appreciate the warm welcome

M- Yes, one can't be too careful.  When you live as splendid as I, well it just wouldn't seem right to be killed by a lowly thief.

Z- I wouldn't think of putting you off in such a way.  

M- Well, I hear your looking for a star gem... well, that's me being blunt, te he he.  I can't seem to fathom why you think I would give you such a gift of information.  In fact, I think this will cost you even more...

Z- You gotta be kinding.

M- No, stupid, when I'm kidding I laugh.  That really is wonderful workmanship, that mask of yours... uh, te he te hehehe.  Now, back to business... I've had my brutes here, thank you boys, take another 100gp from your purse and now if you'll follow me to my private chamber.

Z- Sure, can't wait to spend time alone.

Zoick follows Mylander through a small and short steel door on the South wall.... As the door opens Zoick thinks he sees a subtle shimmer of light in the doorway, so he's not completely shocked when upon stepping through the door he finds himself on a pirate schooner.

M- Now to my quarters my deformed friend.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 7, 2006)

*Gori'On cont.*

"Interestin indeed.  I thenk ya much for your help friend.  This sage lives on Constantine way you say.  Off i am then to see what hess got to say."

"what about the cloth?"

"NO time ta spare me friend, i'll be off now, Glory be to Cuthbert!"

Gori'On says his fare well and heads off to find this sage who has the opinions.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 7, 2006)

*Location: Somewhere*

"Hmm, Magic." Thinks Zoick as he steps onto the sleek vessel.

The change in the old man's manner is evident as he steps on the ship. Had you not known better, you would think him some refined, aged, noble, rather than the master thief you believe him to be.

"Magnificent ship isn't it. This was once one of Captain Zebulun's blue corsairs until the reknowned paladin Bluborerer Kresh ended his reign. I of course use it only for legitimate business, having retired from the guild and all."

"Of Course."

Zoick looks around, he he sees no large buildings or busy harbor. Only a small bay on a sheltered beach harboring four ships of similar make to the one he is currently on. A construction project is underway on the top of a hill not far from the harbor.

"Please, this way..." Mylander gestures to a door off the main deck.

You enter a small but lavishly appointed office. A stand up desk is in the corner. While--impossibly--a stone fireplace with roaring fire sits near the door. To comfortable chairs sit in front of hit.

"Please have a seat." Mylander fixes a drink himself a drink and aslo hands one to Zoick.

He sits himself into a chair. "Now then tell me why you want the Third Star Gem of St Xantas, mysteriously absent from the Museum in which it belongs."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 7, 2006)

*Location: Antioch*

Elbereth and Randall find themselves in Antioch. Trailen heads off to the Church of St Salix to participate in the many ceremonies, and to help to provide security for the conclave. Callitheus is deep in study. The city is abuzz as tommorrow is the Patriarch's Funeral. It begins at dawn.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 7, 2006)

*Antioch*

Before the museum closes for a day or three, Randall and Elbereth make another tour through the halls of famed and ancient items.  This time, tough, while looking at the dispays, they are also looking at ceilings, floors, windows, and especially at the display cases for important items in other areas of the museum (trying not to look too interested in the star sapphire section) Whenever a docent comes to explain a display, Randall or Elbereth quietly mumble about the poor quality of the copies on display.

When they get to the section with the Star gems on display, Randall reads the text describing what is there.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 7, 2006)

*Location Antioch: The Museum*

An elderly man with a ribbon on his tunic noting his volunteer status walks up to the two elves and asks "Welcome to The Museum of the Ancient and Venerable Church. What can I do for you?"

Randall asks, "Sir, I see there is a second Star Sapphire on display, and that it was recently found. This one (pointing at the clear star gem) I have seen here before. This other one looks different. Tell me true, is this just a display copy of what the curators think the other gems should look like? I would think they all look the same. And, they have been missing for a very long time."

The Red Star Gem appears to be the one you had for a while.

"It is true as you say," the old man replies, "that a second Star Gem of St Xantas was recently found. It was a cause for much celebration among those of us at the Museum. It was found in the crypts below the Church of Eli."

Randall quietly argues for a while, as before, that he thinks it poor policy to display poor copies of items in the museum, including other items found throughout the other areas.

"In spite of what you say, Sir, these are the real Star Gems that St. Xantas returned with from the deepest desert. Whenver the museum displays a fabrication of an item or scene, it is indicated as such. For example, if you look at the St. Salix display, you will note that the blade displayed there as Durandal is clearly labeled as a historians reproduction."

Whispering, Randall asks "I heard that one of the star gems has a secret power that allows its holder to teleport. Is that true? Can someone touch the stone and teleport in or out of here? Oh I suspect there are magics preventing that, though." He looks around and mimes finding a force shield around the display case, pretending to sense forces and magics that may or may not be there.

The man smiles. "I don't believe the Star Gems have teleportation as one of their abilities. As you can see from this sign over here: St Xantas returned with three Star Gems them from his desert travel. They are reputed to be Red, Blue, and Clear. We have now have two of the three here. Each a special power, the Clear, dispels Illusions, the Red, heals, while what the Blue does is unknown. It has been missing for several thousand years. Still you are correct, there are certainly many gaurds and wards both magical and mundane that protect the priceless artifacts of this place. And It seems you already know that this Museum, as well as all the Churches here in Antioch are warded against teleportation. A very common precaution."

Randall and Elbereth thank the man, then leave the museum.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 7, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

Gori'on knocks loudly at the door of the house that bears a golden name plate indicating it belongs to Durodiel T'Jeriim.

It is answered by an elderly elf dressed in very fine robes, with gems sewn into them. He has grey whispy hair and tired looking eyes.

"Hail Priest of Cuthbert. How many I assist you?" He says in a bold voice that doesn't quite fit his frail body. "Do come in."

"I heard you might know somethin about the events occurin in Antioch."

"The Patriarch is dead. They bury him tommorrow. Seven days from that the Cardinal Archbishops will gather in Conclave and select a new one. Who he is will affect the fortunes of dear Fergus and you his followers, I'm afraid. That much you get for free. What else?"

"I'm looking for insight into them murders and how its all connected," says Gori'on.

"Hmm, for 50 gold, I'll give you an hour of opinions. Research will cost more. Spells even more. Would you like a drink? I even have a fine dwarven beer aged in the cask."


----------



## Wadioka (Jun 7, 2006)

Z- Well, Mylander, good to see you're still keeping up appearances.  I'd heard you were reformed, but that act had me worried.

M- Yes, having a public perception of you that differs from your true motives can be an asset... as I'm sure you of all people know, Zoick.

Z- Thanks for meeting with me regardless.  As far as why I've come looking for Alv-Pelar after all these years:  the reasons are many and confusing to the outsider... they range from seeking the will of Cuthbert and trying to find the true resting place of St. Xantas so we can turn back hordes of undead, save the world and return the church to power to appeasing powerful time-travelers, learning chronomancy and using the gem to persuade others of our intent and hoping they will then take us to the true high temple.  So, as you can tell my motives are slightly politically charged.  Suffice it to say that we're willing to pay any sum for your help in finding the blue star gem.  I also realize what a tower of bugbears we could be getting into and sypathize with any hesitancy on your part.

M- Well, you're not just futzing around with this are you.  Okay, here's what I've got to say to that.....


----------



## Paeter (Jun 7, 2006)

*gori'on*

"hmpf....Dwarven beer... i dona drink sage, my bodies an earthly temple.  i see your 50 gold and we'al talk aboot the spells and such after i hear what 50 gets me."

"oh pardon me manners but water well doo."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 7, 2006)

*Location: Unknown*

Mylander replies, "Well, you're not just futzing around with this are you. Okay, here's what I've got to say to that. First, I am on your side. The King is too big for its own pants and needs to be cut down to size. I think the Church can do that, Fact is, there probably the only ones that can do it. Second, I'm glad you mentioned coin, cause its gonna cost. I hope you got a lot of it. Your word is good for me, Zoick, but it might be kinda pricy.

"I can do that, as long as I have time to get it together." Answers Zoick.

He nods, then continues, "You may notice that I'm not so young anymore, but I wasn't stupid then and aint now. Thirty some years ago there was a big political fallout over some high placed knight who slew a bunch of other high placed knights. The Church in Antioch tried to keep a lid on it, but it was just too big. About the same time, a big deal in Malta went out to add that third face to the mountain, but that proved to be a cover, really a big dungeon complex was built back there using magic and all.  Over the next months, all four mages that worked on it were killed. Six weeks later a big shipment arrived in town by sea and promptly dissapeared, and a couple weeks after the ship that carried it vanished in a freak storm. Thats just way to much coincidence for me.

"So I poked around a bit, as long as I've been alive, there always been the legend of a secret religious archive in Antioch, and I figured maybe this was it. For years I ran into discrete dead ends. Really Dead ones sometimes. Until one day about 15 year ago, I was poken around and overheard a conversation, where is none of your business, about some books that "Come from the Temple, powerful stuff."

"So, I decided to throw caution to the wind and break into that supposed dungeon behind the faces. Toughest bit o work I ever did. Took me three years of trying but finally got in there. Theres not much comin and goin into the place. The only way in is, well, nevermind that. All it is is rows and rows of crates, filled with old stuff, old scrolls and old books. Anyway, I poked around for a couple hours and then got caught! But the catcher was an old elven priest, who had been sneakin in too, and couldn't get out. We struck a bargain, and eventually a friendship. He is currently the foremost authority on the hidden stash and has a bone to grind with the government. But getting to him will cost you, but you may even like the price. You In?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 7, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

Durodiel T'Jeriim gets you a large mug of water, pours one for himself, then sits in a large plush chair and props his feet up on a footstool and begins to talk.

He rambles on for about an hour giving all kinds of opinions about current events in Rhiannon, ranging from the price of fish to the name of the Kings newest granddaughter.

The salient points you are interested in:

The people killed in Malta were killed on purpose, but randomly, with the exception of the priest who was killed. He was onto something.

The others were killed to cover the killing of the priest and send a message to those in the know.

The message being that the St. Cuthberts ("not meaning the royals mind you") must never be allowed back into the fold.

A rival faction, probably the St Anguses, or the St Keoghtoms, almost certainly not the St. Dismases or the St Jonases are behind these murders. It might be the St Salixes, seeking to capitalize on the prestige of finding those bones.

Look for a St Salix to be the next Patriarch.

The dead patriarch, Dion VII, was close to readmitting the St Cuthberts, so he was poisoned. They probably also tried to poison Fergus, but being a dwarf, he is "hard as a blighter" to poison.   

At the end of an hour he stands, takes the 50 gp off the table, and asks, "Anything else I can do for you?"


----------



## Paeter (Jun 8, 2006)

"well the fifty is well spent.  Bein thet im e wezard of sorts i knoew thet tere ar spells to seek out information, those of divinsation, i believe.  What do wees need to have to do some divining on those thet poisined  Dion and attempted to do so to fergus."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 8, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

"Yes, I see you are somewhat educated. There is a minor spell called _Augury_ that has a chance of determining if a proposed action will lead to weal or woe. It probably isn't much use in this case, a more powerful version, _Divination_, which allows us to divine out a week or so may be useful. The most powerful spell is _Commune_, which allows you to ask yes/no questions of your saint or his designated proxy. The catch is this, I cannot contact St. Cuthbert, only St. Macedone. I do not offer this lightly, it will be expensive. Another option would be to sell you a scroll of _Commune_. The expense will be similar, and you could contact St Cuthbert, but there will be a chance of failure, if you are not powerful enough to otherwise cast the spell. _Divination_ will cost 500, _Commune_ 1000, _Commune_ on scroll 950. What say you?"


----------



## Paeter (Jun 8, 2006)

Out of character

what is my fundage?
i believe when i read the description of commune it said that if the diety was favorable to the causeand the question was not a yes or no question he would answer in form of a statement 5 or so words?
also does my paladin bonus apply to a intellect check as it does to my saving throws and if my charisma and intellect are at chance here can i use the higher of the two?


----------



## Paeter (Jun 8, 2006)

*Gori'On speaks*

"Its my understandin o' the spell Commune thet one is comunning with a higher plane of ones own designation, therefore allowing one to pick the diety.  Is thet correct?  Also thet more then one question is posiible per spell?"

"if this be the case id be liken you to try to confer with St Cuthbert.  But before any communing is done lets go with the Divination spell.  What is it I have to do fer thet spell to work?"


----------



## Paeter (Jun 8, 2006)

*out of character*

who is st macedona again?  and would he be favorable to cuthberts cause?


----------



## Wadioka (Jun 8, 2006)

Z- Yeah, I'm in. what's the name of this elven priest and when can I meet him?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 8, 2006)

*For Gorion*

St Macedone is the St with the portfolio of knowledge. It is unknown if he would support Cuthbert or not. His order is mostly librarians and researchers.

Figure you have about 1200gp available.

A cleric can only Commune with his own diety, so what the elf told you was right.

From the Spell Description:
"In cases where a one-word answer would be misleading or contrary to the deity’s interests, a short phrase (five words or less) may be given as an answer instead. 

The spell, at best, provides information to aid character decisions. The entities contacted structure their answers to further their own purposes. If you lag, discuss the answers, or go off to do anything else, the spell ends." 

You will be able to ask 11 yes/no questions of St Macedone. (if elf casts it) or St Cuthbert, if you successfully cast it from the scroll.

Do you have any Cleric levels? If No, then the scroll is not an option.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 8, 2006)

*Location: Unknown*

Mylander smiles.

"I will set up a meeting then. I'll contact you. Step through that door there."

He gestures to a small door in the rear of the cabin.

Zoick, knowing his time with Mylander is up, steps through the door and finds himself again in a back room of Kings Cross. He is politely escorted to the main dining area and seated at a table.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 8, 2006)

*Antioch*

Randall and Elbereth check into the "Mongrel and Mitre" and have a dinner of vegetables and light wine. They talk quietly in a corner before most of the usual crowd arrives.

R-" I believe the gems to be the real thing. The red one is almost surely the one I had carried for a while."

E- "I, too believe they are real.  Salix's blade was not even close to what it looked like. The historians only had two things right: it had a blade, and the correct inscription.  The gold - certainly not on the blade we saw being forged.  The metal was not like the ore we brought to the smith."

R-"What did you notice about the security?"

E-" You pantomime was funny, but it did allow me to look all around the case with the gems in it.  All the cases and displays appear to be similar, but the workmanship varies. Some cases in the museum are good and some are nice and functional. But the precious items have specially made cases.  This is such a case. It is physically locked, hinged on the inside. I suspect it is magically sealed as well, considering the perfectness of the jointery.

I also noted that windows are barred. Some do not look like it, but the tracery in the leaded glass windows is certainly stronger that it first appears. The doors to each room are well maintained and clean. I suspect the are closed nightly."

R-"We know for sure that we can not teleport in or out of the museum. My guess is that any magic uses will be detected, unless at a level far higher than we can do to avoid detection. As the gems are real, it would be hard to replicate them well enough to switch them without notice. In other words, it would take a thief of high caliber to to this job. That is not us."

Elbereth nods in agreement. "So, that leaves us with getting the blue gem from the store in Malta, and having Master A. help us here.  Perhaps we can pick up some other news of the murders, the pasty white haired elves, or whats going on with the funeral and conclave."

R-"That sounds right. Shall we return to Alderweg after the funeral, hope for news of our friends, and then return here for the conclave?"

E-"Two days here would be enough..."

They continue talking about common topics as the tavern fills with others and privacy can not be assured. They plan to listen in around town to conversations, high ranking people especially.

Towards evening, Randall and Elbereth go out scouting for information.
After Randall leaves the inn, he enters the stable and transforms into a common barred owl and leaves a few mice quaking in the straw as he flies toward the inns frequented by the higher eschelons of the church.

Finding a few men entering an inn, he alights on the roof in the shadows and strains to hear any snippets of conversation. He repeats this as conversations dwindle or groups leave for another inn or meeting.

Elbereth, performs a similar transformation, but heads for the poorer districts and the areas by the wharf.
To Be Continued...


----------



## Paeter (Jun 9, 2006)

*Gori'On*

Well since i have no clerical ability to cast thet spell from a scroll it seems i will have to get my answers through your saint.  First question will be "Did the patriarch Dion get poisoned to stop St. Cuthberts rentry to the pantheon?"  2nd question is "The person or group who poisined him are they affiliated with the church?"  3-8 i ask if they are affiliated with St jonas, st keoghtom, st salix, stxantas, st dismass or st angus..stopping when i get an afirmation .  Of course these questions only follow a confirmation thet they are indeed affiliated with the church.  the next question will be determined by the answers.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 9, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

Durodiel stops you.

"No no no, the spell doesn't work like that. It happens much too quickly. You need to write out all 11 questions. It takes about 10 minutes to cast the spell, I weave the questions into the spell casting. Then in about 1 minute, you get rapid answers to all questions. Please take your time composing the list. I will get the incense and holy water and prepare to cast the spell."


----------



## Paeter (Jun 9, 2006)

1)those who poisened Patriarch Dion related to church?
2)are they affiliated with st salix 
3)    "                  "        st angus
4)   "                 "          StDismass
5)was the patriarch onto something concerning those apposed to cuthberts reentry
6)Does fergus know anyhting concerning his own poisining, ie who may have done it.
7)Does cuthberts reentry pose a threat to another sect
8)do you know who poisined the patriarch
9)what is his name
10 )can the poisoner be found here in malta
11)will i get to kill him


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 9, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

Durodiel emerges several minutes later washed up and wearing priestly robes of St Macedone. He spends a few moments in prayer, then begins an elaborate ritual that involves the holy water and the lighting of the incence. The smell of incense thickens dramatically as he incants on his knees, weaving your questions into the spell. The strain and fatigue this generates is evident on his face. After about 10 minutes of this, he stops chanting and is silent. His face glows in an unearthly manner and his eyes remain closed. His lips move rapidly, saying nothing for about an minute, then the incense abruptly clears and he slumps face first to the ground, the spell complete.

"Read me the questions, quickly." He says

Gori'on does so:

1)Are those who poisoned Patriarch Dion related to church?  *NO*
2)Are they affiliated with St Salix?     *NO*
3)Are they affiliated with St Angus?   *NO*
4)Are they affiliated with St Dismas?  *NO*
5)Was the Patriarch onto something concerning those opposed to Cuthberts reentry? *NO*
6)Does Fergus know anything concerning his own poisoning? *NO*
7)Does Cuthberts reentry pose a threat to another sect? *UNCLEAR*
8)Do you know who poisoned the Patriarch? *YES*
9)What is his name    *No Answer*
10)Can the poisoner be found here in Malta?  *UNCLEAR*
11)will i get to kill him? *UNCLEAR*

Durodiel stands and spends a few moments composing himself. "That'll be a thousand gold please. Anything else I can do for you?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 9, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

Zoick enjoys a very late nice dinner seated by himself at Kings Cross. Though he maintains constant watchfulness, nothing other than what would expect at an expensive restaurant occurs.

He makes his way across town, back to the Golden Hind and check into his room. He is promptly asleep.

He awakes late, to a pounding on his door. He slips his blade into his hand and cozies up to the wall next to the door. "Who's there?"

"Its me, Miriam, lets go, its almost lunchtime."

Zoick lets Miriam enter. "Found out anything?" She asks.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 10, 2006)

*Elbereth in Antioch*

As Randall flies off, Elbereth walks around the corner of the inn to an unoccupied dark corner to shift into a dark barn owl and takes off for the wharfs and any ships currently docked. After listening to all she can find there, she heads to the poor areas to do the same. En route she swoops down in a field chasing dinner - a mouse she sighted among the wheat stalks.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 12, 2006)

*Location:Antioch*

Randall the owl spends a few hours attempting to overhear conversations. He is able to glean snippets of several conversations that occur as groups leave the Mongrel and the Mitre. Situated in the very heart of the headquarters of the Rhiannon Church, Randall expects to hear discussion about the upcoming Funeral (tommorrow) and the Conclave.

He is not disapointed. Much of the talk he hears centers around these events as well as the quality of the supper just completed.

It appears there are four favorite contenders among the cardinal archbishops.

Edmund, an elderly man, the former Partriarch's Chief of Staff.
Aravel, Archbishop of St. Salix. The head of the Salixian denomination. His claim is bolstered by the recent return of St. Salix's bones.
Semaus, Archbishop of St. Jonas.  The head of the Jonasian denomination. His claim is bolstered since it was his archeology teams that found Salix's bones.
Alegestin, Archbishop of Sardina.


(Know Religion +0)
_You quickly review Church Hierarchy in your head. "Where's Trailen when you need him? I can never keep this stuff straight."
There are administrative Archbishops who serve the Patriarch, seven total.
Denominational Archbishops who lead each Denomination, nine total.
Metropolitan Archbishops who are responsible for areas, five total.

These make up the College of Cardinal Archbishops._

Randall spends several hours watching the comings and goings of those who are working late around the High Church Hill. He is specificallt looking for unusual or suspicious activity. His position, as an owl still, in the trees overlooking the 'back' and northwest side of the High Church. The entire area bustles, even this late at night with preparations for the funeral. Messengers run to and fro, and work continues on a large wooden platform, near St. Rhian's square, where the initial funeral will be held, before the procession climbs the hill to the High Church.

Most notable is the increased security presence on the hill. Even at this late hour, dozens of heavilly armored knights, presumably of St Salix, St Angus and St Dismas have joined the normal guard. Many of the normal gaurds have shed their ceremonial armor and are dressed in more servicable and protective garb. 

Randall notices at least two clerics working their way around the exterior of the Church Hill, casting spells he believes to be detect evil and detect magic.

With the Funeral now less than 10 hours away, it is clear that the Church is ready for trouble.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 12, 2006)

*Location: Antioch*

Enjoying the mouse she has caught, Elbereth ponders what she has just seen at the dock.

A clipper just in from Tarsus, bearing the staff (i.e. people) of the Archbishop of Tarsus has just arrived for the Funeral of Patriarch Dion VIII. The Archbishop himself, apparently, travels by more convenient methods.

(Spot +14, Listen +14)
As the staff disembarks, she notices that one of the priests is pulled aside by a dark cloaked, tall figure. She checks again to be sure, it is, she is sure, Keth Anar. She catches only a snippet of what the priest says to the man, "It is done."

She follows Anar into the city proper, but he ducks into a shadow, almost as if he knows she is there, and vanishes from sight. She circles back around, trying to relocate him, but cannot. 

Frustrated she goes after the mouse.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 12, 2006)

"hmpfff.....that learned me a whole lot of nothin.  Heres yor god priest and i thank you for yur services. "

_what a waste of me time aa money.  at least i know it aint a church thing.. _ 

Gori'On heads off to the seadier parts of town to find some taverns.  He will try his luck with more conventional means.

Gather Info +4, Diplomacy +11, INtimidate +6, Listen +3Sense Motive +8

Gori'On heads deep into the docks area of town looking for the dirtiest dive he can.  After passing up on several almost respectable looking joints he arrives at the dirtiest dive he's ever had the pleasure of entering.  The Twisted Teat.

Gori'on steps into the bar and takes a look around.  At this time of day the bar is relatively empty with the barkeep, a bored looking tavern wench and three drunks.  Gori'On approaches the drunk sitting by himself in the corner.  "what says yah, you wanting another drink? Ima buyin for just some talk,"

"Suurrr ill hav another. whats it yoo wana talk about?"

"Im lookin for people ta do me a job.  the kinda job yah dont talk about.  Im need in to know if you know who it is i can talk to?  Wench i be need in a drink fur my friend here, an nothin for me  the plesure of good company is all i need,"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 12, 2006)

*Antioch*

Randall returns to the inn at roughly five in the morning. Most of the dining ended hours ago, a few of the late drinkers went to bed at midnight or one in the morning. However, the investigations around the church were most interesting to watch.

Before meditating for his four hours of sleep, he and Elbereth discuss the nights information.
"Keth! What is he doing here? Knights of the high temple can teleport, so perhaps he has been here before, like to arrange to kill his former mentor. Hmm. Well, here is what I found out"
...


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 12, 2006)

*Message for all*

**************************************************************

Plan on 5pm at my house on Saturday.
I am planning on making Hot Dogs.
As usual, Everyone should bring something. Pop and Munchies always a good choice.


***************************************************************


----------



## Wadioka (Jun 12, 2006)

Z- Well, Miriam, yeah... I found out that the rabbit stew with leek and foluna fruit at the King's Cross is absolutely divine.  Oh, and we have to meet with an elven priest, explore the secret caves behind the huge faces on the mountain and risk life and limb... plus spend a whole bunch of money... to get the third star gem.

M- Well, at least we don't have to kill a dragon..... yet.

Z- Mylander told me that he'll be in touch with me regarding setting up a meeting with this elven priest.  I'll have to be in contact with the rest of the group soon as we'll need to pool some serious funds to meet with this guy.  Mylander is not some small time sailor, but even he balked at trying to procure us a face-to-face with the elf.  It seems as though Mylander met the elven priest while he was exploring these hidden caves and vaults himself and they almost both spent the rest of forever inside them.  I trust Mylander to show caution, but I'm a bit hesitant to walk into this meeting without some backup.  Maybe I can scout around and see if any old aquaintances are in Malta that might lend some blades to our cause.

OUT OF CHARACTER

Dan and Nate, is this a good way to link me up with Gori'on?  While snooping around Malta... and ask him if he wants to serve Cuthbert by finding out exactly what religious artifacts and other are hidden away.

Back in Character

M- Yeah, it's good anyway isn't it.  I mean we were looking for some leads and now it turns out there's even more going on behind the scenes here.  I wonder how the others are fairing in Antioch.  

Z- At any rate, once I hear from Mylander about this meeting I'll need to be able to get money together and form a small party to start scoping out the hidden tunnels.  I'm going to go ahead out to the bars and try and dredge up some information and possibly some help.
Think I'll try the Twisted Teat first... haven't been to that hole in ages.....


----------



## Paeter (Jun 13, 2006)

*answer*

i think its a perfect way to link up


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 13, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

"Sounds like my kind of place," Says Miriam with a wince. "Surely your not going there until tonight."

'No, I mean tonight," says Zoick, "But I'm going without you."

"Come on. I can handle myself."

"I'm sure, but its not about you, its how I operate." Says Zoick.

Miriam drops the subject, but gives him a dirty look.

"I've got some coin with me, and we can get lots more." She tells him.

Zoick spends the rest of the day poking Malta around like a shopper, buying some food and other assorted nick nacks. He is not surprised when a young woman, dirty and hardly more than a girl clumsily bumps him. 

He grabs her hand, but a she flashes a small knife that is skillfully concealed in her other hand with enought skill that Zoick knows that the clumsy bump was likely intentional.

"You stinking thief, I ought to..." He plays along.

"Wind and Waves. Dawn. Your wife can come if you like." She deftly slips your grip and vanishes into the crowd.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 13, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

Still upset with Miriam for insisting that shes coming to the Wind and Waves in the morning, Zoick sets off into the Malta night.

"She's attractive when she angry, but still..." His thoughts turn to mother bears protecting thier cubs.

Zoick enters the Twisted Teat, alone but disguised. 

The Twisted Teat is, to be very generous, a dive. The floors are dirty, as are its customers, the waitresses unattractive and unhappy and it was only recently that Urghel, the half-orc proprietor/barkeep repaired a large hole in the roof. Still, the beer is cold and only moderately watered down, and if you need to make a deal. Yes, that kind of under the law deal-- this is the best place in Malta to start. Of course, not everyone here has those kind of connections, as Gori'on seems to be noticing.

"Uh Can ye buy me anuther? Then wese can talk about this work stuff." Says the old drunk.

Zoick notices the mismatched two- Fat Drunk sitting at a table with a bald overtly religious dwarf.

"Oh no," He thinks, walking over.

Zoick approaches Gori'on, a smile on his disguised face. "At least this time I won't have to save your white skin from the undermen, he's no more a thief than you."


----------



## Wadioka (Jun 14, 2006)

Z- Only a bald-faced dwarf like yourself would come in here so blatantly looking for trouble..
    (Zoick is still disguised as a pony-tailed, freckle-faced young man with a gleaming smile and big green eyes)

G'O- Who the heavens of Cuthbert ur ya ta beh stickin' yur face in te my business?  (standing up now and grasping at his weapon)

Z- (quietly now) Don't you ever see past the surface you kobold-lookin' bufoon?  Like I said, I'm the one who saved your Holy Nosiness from the Undermen, talked you out of storming the thieves guild in Antioch, Chipped your front tooth with that awkward follow through against the "Gerunt 6" when I was helping you track them out west of the pillar of Cathar. (Gori'On flashes an angry and still puzzled look) The pillar you puked at the foot of after I told you I cooked the venison with sherry!!!

G'O- Whurt?  Aaaa.... Zoick?  ZOICK!!??  Take that false face off ye traitorous thief-lover!!

Z- (whispering now and smiling wryly at the pig-nosed barkeep) Drunks, what are you
    going to do.

G'O- I ain't drunk!!  I dern't even drenk!!

Z- (whispering still) I know that you fool... just trying to keep up appearances so that the trio of Wally Knubet's "Battery Boys" watching us from the corner don't realize who I am.  Than I'll have to save your pale butt one more time.... and don't even think about that fire explosion crap... don't!.. I see it in your eyes.  Gori! (smacking him to break his concentration as he notices the rune-coated dwarf begin to chant slowly) Come on now! (returning to a normal voice) Come my friend, my fiance is waiting for me at the inn we stay at this week.  I'd love you to meet her.

G'O- Yer gettin' married?  Who'd ye get te tolerate that silver face of yers?

Z- (to himself) By Cuthbert it's going to be a long night.

pushing and prodding the dwarf out the door as he continues to eye the now alert Battery Boys, Zoick leads Gori'on to the inn while recounting their storied past together...

Z- C'mon old timer, I want you to meet Miriam.... and we've got a lot to talk about....

G'O- Herrah! Yeh reely ur gettin married!!!


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 14, 2006)

*Antioch*

After sleeping/meditating restfully, Randall wakes at 9:00-ish and dresses for the day. He wears his traveling cloak over his leaf armor to hide the colors and appear more somber. Coordinating wiht Elbereth to meet every two hours to keep in contact.
Items Carried and spells memorized [sblock]
Walking with the black staff.
Leaf armor worn.
Traveling cloak and large tunic covering the leaf armor.
Ring on left hand.

Spells:
O O O Detect magic
O . . . Flare
O . . . Light
O . . . Read magic

O O O Cure Light Wounds
O . . . Obscuring mist
O . . . Speak with Animals

O O . .Flaming sphere
O . . . Spider climb
O . . . Bulls strength

O . . . Call Lightning
O . . . meld into stone
O . . . Wind wall

O . . . Air walk

  [/sblock]

{What do we witness - see / hear? }


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 14, 2006)

*Location: Antioch, The Patriarchs Funeral*

The Mongrel and the Mitre is swarming with people as the Funeral begins at 10AM.

You wake up and exit the Inn, pushing through the crowds, into St Rhians Square, where you find it to be even more crowded. It is a sunny but crisp morning. A large stage has been built of wood near the entrance to St Rhians Church. (Black Square on Map.) The entire area around the High Church Hill is  cordoned off by church warriors of all types all clad in a ceremonial black tabard. (Green Line). You expect that if you would work your way along the line, you would find Trailen somewhere.

People pack the area as far as you can see, in some cases they hang out of windows or stand on statues in order to get a better look.

The dignitaries, including the Cardinal Archbishops, clad all in Red but wearing tall black hats,  are already on the stage. You notice a group of ornately dressed folks on the other side of the stage, which you take to be royalty or representatives of the King. Twelve knights clad in shining armor, wearing the same black tabard as those making up the cordon are moving the ornate casket without difficulty onto the stage. 

The crowds are mostly quiet and respectful, though an occasional temper flairs over the jostle for postition. As you move through the crowd you hear little talk, mostly parents telling smaller children to sit still, be quiet or don't wipe your nose on you new shirt.
Several others are telling stories about the Patriarch, who came into his gift of healing very early, one of the best and brightest of St. Keoughtom's order. It seems the people thought well of him, regaurding him as a kindly man. 

The knights settle the casket onto the catafalque prepared for it, then depart behind the stage. The Archbishop of St. Rhian rises, walks to the pulpit on the stage, waits a moment for quiet, and speaks in what could only be a magically amplified voice.

"Let us pray..."

The Funeral has begun.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 14, 2006)

*Location: Malta*

Zoick and Gori'On make their way back to the Golden Hind.

"You can sleep there- just make sure you keep the snoring down." Says Zoick.

"Weres yer wife to be sleepin." Asks Gori'on. 

"Another room, got it all set up proper like." Answers Zoick with more than a touch of sarcasm.

The morning dawns clear and brisk. Zoick finds Miriam waiting for him. They pen a quick note to Gori'on, telling him to stay put and set off to the Wind and Waves, the most upscale tavern on the docks, known for what else - the finest fresh fish.

"I can't imagine they do much breakfast business." notes Zoick.

"Probably not," Agrees Miriam, "Do you trust this vagbond dwarf you picked up at the bar last night?"

"Trust is such a broad word, Hes not really a vagabond. I trust his intentions, his methods are, um, in a word, unsubtle."

"So hes a loud dwarf, nice."

"And he thinks were getting married." Zoick smiles.

"Me and you? Why does he think that?" Miriam seems a bit taken aback.

The discussion continues until they two arrive at the Wind and Waves. It appears closed, but the door opens when Zoick knocks.

"Put yer weapons in there. I will lock it and give you the key, or you get no more infermation." Says a lithe dwarf with a short beard and several wicked looking knives stuck though this belt. With some hesititation, you comply with his request. He makes a show of locking the chest and handing you a key. 

"They may come, I detect no other weapons on them," a female voice states.

A young looking elf woman steps from around a privacy screen that separates one part of the restaurant from another. She steps forward and grabs each of your hands. "Hold tight, don't let go until I say." She incants and you are transported to a woody glade. An old elf sits on a large boulder, waiting for you.

"My friend Mylander, says you are good for a considerable sum of money in exchange for a bit of knowledge I give you. Is this so?"

"How much is considerable?" Asks Zoick.

"2000 gold, that will cover both my and Mylanders fees. A really reasonable price, actually, considering what you seek."

"We'll pay, though we don't have it all with us." answers Miriam.

"That will be fine child. Leave what you have with Mara. Zoick can get the balance for Mylander on thier own terms."

Miriam walks over to the young elven woman and counts out 476 gp worth of coin.

The old elf gets up and walks over. "Names Samson, thats not my real name of course. In my younger days I was a bit of a crusader, always championing the Church, thought the old girl got a real raw deal after the war, you know. I'm a real passionate student of the way of St. Macedone. I was already long retired when the whole Keth Anar murder thing happened, must have be about 40 years ago. I knew about the High Temple from some studies I had done a long ways back and I put two and two together about what he must have betrayed. "

"So anyway, to make a long story short, a few years later, I found out about the secret cache of stolen documents and artifacts here in Malta. Even though Mylander caught me, no one else did. I got really good at watching who and what went in and what went out. One of the items that was there, but is no longer, is St Xantas' StarGem. It sits on the mantle of Prince Devin Cuthbert in the trophy room at Rowan Palace. Which sits on ample grounds north of Malta."

"He's a passionate historian of the War and the fall of Bastion, prolific collector too. The Star Gem isn't connected as far as I know, but its still the prize of his collection. Good Luck."

"Oh, a word to the wise. The Cache is probably beyond your skill, unless I really underestimate you. It took me 3 years to get in and Mylander about the same, if I remember right. Mara will take you back to Malta, if you are ready."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 15, 2006)

*Location: Antioch*

The funeral ends and a procession of priests carries the body up the hill to the High Church for interment. The crowd is not allowed to follow and it begins to break up.

A waifish young woman with a striking face, wearing priestly robes, wanders up to Randall as he continues to move through the crowd.

"Hello Randall." She says plainly.

"Hello." Replies Randall cautiously.

"We have a mutual friend that thinks you may need temporary access to items that are otherwise unaccessible."

"Hmm." Randall is non commital.

"Specifically two of them." She prods.

"Well, perhaps." Says Randall. 

"I will require payment in gemstones valuing 8,000 gp, and evidence that you have the sibling of these two items. How soon do you require these?"

"Ten days?" answers Randall, still fighting off bewilderment.

"Give me twelve.  I will leave a message at the Mongrel with instructions. Eli's blessings to you fair elf." She slips back into the crowd.


----------



## Wadioka (Jun 15, 2006)

OUT oF Character....

Where is Rowan Palace?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 15, 2006)

Good Question. It lies on a royal estate north of Malta.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 16, 2006)

*Gori'On cont.*

I take all the stuff in the room and stuff it in one corner clearing as big a space as i can.  I place the dresser and the bed....everything and begin to practice my unarmed combat.  Ilose myself in the art for 4 hours...


----------



## Paeter (Jun 16, 2006)

*.c.*

spells mem
det magicx2
rd mgc
ray frost
prestidigitation

mage arnorx2
ff
mmx2

scorching ray
bull strx2
Inv

fire ball
fly


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 16, 2006)

*Location: North of Malta.*

Zoick takes a last look over the royal compound from a distant hill planted with ripe corn. Rowan Palace is visible, more a keep than a palace, sticking over the tops of some trees along the south side. The trio has spent a couple days checking the area out, very carefully staying far clear of the place and avoiding the servicing village that has grown up not to far from here.

"This is gonna be a tough cookie to crack my friends."

"I bet it fer sure is," Adds Gori'On. "If only I could see over this dern corn."

"Lets go get the others at Antioch," says Miriam, "I booked us three berths on a fast ship, hopefully we can be there in 5 or 6 days. I leaves in a couple of hours."

Gori'On corrects her, "They call those ships clippers, lass, they run the rigging a bit differently see..." 


*****END OF SUPPLEMENTENTAL PBP GAME: MALTA


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 16, 2006)

*Location: Antioch, Mongrel and the Mitre*

Several days following the Funeral, Randall, Elbereth and Cal sit in the very empty common room of the Mongrel and Mitre inn. They sit near the fire to ward off the chill air which has suddenly come today.

"We should probably get Trailen up," says Callitheus, " I know he did 24 hours of duty and all, but hes been sleeping a long time. If no one objects, I'll go get him."

Trailen comes down the stairs a few moments later, rubbing sleep from his eyes. 

"Did you see anything other than what you expected? "Asks Randall.

"Nuthin."

"We've spent the day poking around looking for strange elves, following up the leads we had.
Didn't find a thing. As far as we know, the only people that had any interaction with pasty elves, are the ones we caught and killed."

"I've been sleepin." Says Trailen, biting into a hunk of ham.

 “The Conclave starts in four days. Trailen, how does this Conclave work exactly? I’m not really knowledgable about the Organized Church.” Asks Callitheus.

“Hmm, well, ah, its like this, “ Trailen puts down his fork, takes a large gulp of beer, and begins to ramble.

“When a Patriarch dies, the College of Cardinals gathers as soon as it can to plan his Funeral. They also deal with his political will and try to tie up any loose ends. Traditionally the Patriarch is buried seven days after death. The most senior member in terms of service is in charge. So this stuff is goin on right now.
Once the Patriarch is buried, preparations begin for the Conclave, which usually starts 7 days after the Funeral. The conclave is held in a building on the High Church grounds and everyone is locked in until they decide on a new Patriarch. They communicate the outcome of votes by black smoke or white smoke. Black means no new Patriarch, White means they have elected a new one.
There are ,ah,about 20 Archbishops who get to vote in the Conclave. The longest serving one is in charge of the process and is not eligible to vote. A new Patriarch needs two thirds of the vote to win.
Other than that, all the stuff that goes on is really secret. The only ones that know are the Cardinals and they don't talk about it. Not even after. The entire place is protected by Anti-Magic, so you can’t scry what is going on or teleport in or out. The doors are literally locked. I’ve seen the room they do this in, very pretty, but also very small. No magic is allowed, so the Archbishops are highly motivated to get it done. Also, they use tons of guards, physical and magical on the outside, so its really cut off from the outside world.
I'm lucky they don't need me for gaurd duty."

He takes another large gulp of beer, orders another, and digs back into the ham.

"What are we going to do now?" Asks Callitheus.

*****END OF SUPPLEMENTENTAL PBP GAME: ANTIOCH
*****END OF SUPPLEMENTENTAL PBP GAME.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 16, 2006)

*End of PBP Game*

Thus ends this little hunk of our campaign.

If you have comments about what went on in this thread, you can post them here. Any comments that deal with the PNP caimpaign going forward should go in this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=165690

See you Saturday at 5.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 11, 2007)

*Tilmamir solo - embassy to the elven queen in exile.*

Give me a couple days to get started.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 15, 2007)

In preparation for his trip, Randall does his best to have an elven courtier outfit made - the best in 'elven style' (The dress clothes he has currently is for the human world.)

This includes: 
- a new hooded cloak, made of quality materials: finely woven wool on the outside and a fine linnen inside. Both died a 'summer green' and embroidered with fine thread as both decoration and strength reinforcement.
- a vest (off the shelf) to have fitted a little. fine black wool with leather trim and laces.
- a new hat.
- a new pack (looking for a bag of holding - what is the current price? Can Edward help a little?)


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 16, 2007)

Edmund gets back to via couried note, you the next day, "Through my contacts, I can procure a Magical bag as you describe for 5000 gp. If this is acceptable, tell the courier and return this note to me forthwith. Elis Blessing."


----------



## Paeter (Jan 16, 2007)

*Side Note*

Depending on ability Gorion can make one for 1,500-6,000gp.  find out more.


----------



## Paeter (Jan 16, 2007)

*Side not 2*

Can i get a ;ittle action 2??????????????????


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 16, 2007)

"courier - one minute please...
Gor'ion - how fast can you make one? I believe I am leaving soon - probably within a few days."

IF: Gorion can make one for less than 5000 GP and in two days... THEN I will as him.
ELSE: "courier , thank you for waiting. Send this message back, please." [message 'please make the arrangement for me and tell me where I can go to pay for it and pick it up. Eli's blessings in return']


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 16, 2007)

*The Embassy Begins (Cue the Music!)*

The courier, a young boy, departs to ask the question you have raised for him.

Several hours later, a tall thin man with big dark circles evidencing tired eyes, wearing the livery of St.Keoughtom approaches you in The Mongrel and Mitre.

"My Lord Randall Melijur, I presume." When Randall nods, he continues. "Hail to you valiant lord,  I am Epaphros of St Keoghtom, peace, grace and healing unto from he who bring healing to all, be to you sir."

"And to you," responds Randall.

"I am instructed by those high in the favor of Mighty Eli, that I am to deliver this to you." He hands you a thin brown bag. "And to bid you be ready to travel at first light in the morn. We will muster in the square just outside this inn. Is there anything you require of me before I depart?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 16, 2007)

*response*

"Thank you, Epaphros. I shall be ready, here, in the morning. I need little for the trip, so I require nothing else from you. Again, Thank you and I wish Eli's peaceful rest to you tonight."

Randall looks over the bag. His recent return left him with 3800GP worth of Gold and Platinum. He places the pouch with this in the bag. As time is getting late, he runs to the Bank to make a deposit of the coin. He then had a bank note written for the sum of 5000 Crown (GP) and stores this in his inside vest pocket. He also pays the merchants who have been working on the clothes he requested, while picking up the garments. That night, he pays his bills at the "Mongrel and the Mitre" through the morning.

He sleeps in quiet meditation, dreaming vividly of the lands of his youth - far to the north.
In the morning, well before first light, his bags packed (clothes, items, gear) and ready, he waits in the courtyard for the delegation to arrive.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 18, 2007)

The delegation arrives at The Mongrel & The Mitre. This is clearly a party designed for its task, the white vestments of the riders shine in the rising sun, the polished metal of tack and harness glisten, as do an occasional set of chainmail under white tabards. One rider carries a standard which you make out to be something to do with Eli. (failed knowlege Religion check.) Weapons are in evidence but not overtly so.

"Lord Melijur, I bid you greetings on this fine morn." calls the familiar voice of Epaphros.

"And to you Epaphros," Randall replies.

"Allow me to introduce my companions to you." Says Epaphros. 

He begins to gesture at various individuals. As he does so, each individual acknowleges you.

"Here first and foremost is the Esteemed and greatly accomplished Elven ambassador to the Holy Seat, Gaithys Galanodel." A older elf with grey hair at his temples greets Randall. "Welcome Beowrandil of house Melijur. You are welcome on this journey."

Epaphros continues quickly before you can respond. "And his nephew, Galinden Galanodel, mighty warrior of countless battles." A young elf, clad in shadowy attire, clearly armed for battle steps from the shadows and acknowleges Randall.

"Here we have our muscle. Regitian of St Salix, mighty with the blade."

"And here the most beautiful of all the servants of his Holiness , Salisha of St. Quentin."

"And the loremaster without peer, Elmer Ironbeard." A stout dwarf incongrously dressed as a scholar, nods to Randall. "Macedones Bless..." He manages before Epaphros continues.

"A master traveler for a long journey. Mielerian of Xantas."

"And several others,  My apprentice Callenthian, and several others who report to Regitian," He gestures at a group of 7 younger men in the back. One lightly armed, the others well armed."

"Lords and Ladies, may I present our august traveling companion, Lord BeoRwandil (He mispronounces Randall's name.) of house Melijur, Earl of Alderweg, mighty adventurer, slayer of dragons, blessed by the Patriarch." He bows deeply.

"Now then I figure about 8 days of travel to the Dimwood. Off then, to great glory for our great god and all his saints! Randall, I took the liberty of bringing you a horse."

The group leaves Antioch, crosses the great bridge and turns to the North-east. As the afternoon sun rises high in the sky, Elmer the dwarf approaches Randall,

"So then lad, tell me about your adventures. Without all of Epaphros' sheeps wool thrown in."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 19, 2007)

Randall acknowledges Elmer's question with a nod and  'hmmm' and sets about adjusting the gear he has brought along. While doing this he make it clear he has not forgotten the dwarfs question, rather he is contemplating the story…
- he stows his staff along his side and secures it so it will not interfere with riding but still be at hand.
- he also mounts the short-bow into his back, attaching it to thee quiver in its bracket.
A few minutes later, he settles in the saddle, tosses the cloak back a bit, and begins.

"Well, now. Let me see. I will give you my traditional family tree, as I notice that Honorable Gaithys has an ear pointed this way as well. [Gaithys nods slightly while still riding ahead of the pair] 
On the ships from Eire were my kin Pádith, Beliolia, and Delolia Melikijur. Firstborn of this land was mother Vawen, healer. The mothers after her in my line were Elraraviel, Fóng, Pádith, Urádith, Eowólindë, Celéwien, Isuniel, Glonia, Eowaraviel, Eärithraniel, Hélindë, Isuniel, Elvuwien, Gundra, Rithrarith, Eowaraviel, Legádith, and Hiodia. My grandmother Uradien married Glélas Galanodel, and had two children. My mother, Unelindë, married Nadrielith Mermion and had two children that I know of. My sister Elvuwien and myself.

My youth was spent in the lush forests of our family, and on the green plains of the northern lands. Those lands were much different than you see now. You may know the Northern lands as a wasteland, but I remember them as alive, lush, and full of the land-song.

My grandmother was known as one of the best weavers of our clan. She can make fabric that dazzles the eyes in its richness or makes you near impossible to see hidden under it. She is a gifted artist. My mother has not the fingers for that task, but can make salves and balms to heal body and soul. I owe much of my healing skills to her. My youth included many year wandering in the woods, looking for her stands of ingredients: leaves and bark, fruit, mints, grasses, nettles and briars, minerals and gems.

When I was beginning my training, around 55 years old, we began to feel the change in the land. The evil we always felt in the back of our minds, and our masters said was present long before, began to make itself visible in the land. As our people needed scouts, and several of my kin were trained in that art, I followed that training for a while. Many a year did I walk, investigate reports of desolation, and report to our leaders the advancement of the blight.

Finally, the blight took our trees, and the animals, and finally the means of my kin to survive in that land. We, as a race, moved south below the barrier mountains. As I was passing through Bastion, I found I could not leave the land to it's peril. I joined with the human armies and continued scouting, and basically holding the barrier of the blight to the north. Finally, as most people know, the battle of Bastion turned the tide against the lizard-men. I was one of the chosen to stay and destroy the armies of the lizard in Bastion. 

As the fortress was exploding, we were in the tunnels making our way out. We were caught in the blast and dropped deep into the mountain. In the caverns below, we encountered a beast that turned my party into stone. What happened from then until I was restored I have no memory. What I know is that just over four hundred years passed.

In this last two years since waking, I have been involved in some minor events of the world. One such adventure brought me to Alderweg, where my companions and I raised the keep from its protected sleep, and even now are trying to maintain a peaceful place for a town to grow. It is true enough that a town calls my two companions and I 'lords,' and the former owner of the keep has agreed to our holding that title. Thus, the flowery introduction by Epaphrosas as Earl of Alderweg. 

On another adventure, my companions and I found ourselves far away facing a black dragon, [quietly] two in fact. [again louder]  We did indeed kill the dragons, and as part of our bargain, received possession of a Holy Tree of Eire seedling. Considering the company here, many probably know of its effectiveness as a talisman, and its special powers as part of the powerful ley-magic of this land. Of course, there is a very large dragon in the land of Greyblade right now. My family's land before him - oh the thought! I have seen the dragon with my own eyes and quaked. So again, killer of a dragon I may be, it still is shameful to know I ran when I faced another."



As the party travels, Randall talks of his many minor adventures as an adolescent: mostly funny tales like seeing an eagle take a branch out of the river, thinking it was a fish, and planting itself at full speed headfirst into the river.

He also asks Elmer "so tell me about yourself."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 20, 2007)

Elmer tugs on his beard and thinks for a moment, deftly leading his pony with his knees all the while.

"My Daddy retreated through the pass at Bastion as a young dwarf with my family. Just ahead of the lizard armies. Both us boys joined the priesthood, me brother a sword of Salix and meself a scholar. My life been fairly uneventful, except academically, which I don't think your asking after.

Course that all changed when a young man named Anselm befriended me. Since then I served here and there, and now am likely to be named Archbishop. If that don't beat all."

He pauses and spends a fair amount of effort fishing a pipe out of his cloak.

"I remind you that our primary purpose here is to secure the aid of the elves in finding their, your, lost brothers. A clear secondary purpose is to show them that this Patriarch will deal with them squarely. Don't be deceived."

He taps the pipe hard against his boot then fills it with tobacco, still controlling the mount with his knees.

"Oh, by the way, that Earl thing may be more real than ye know. I heard some folk named Berric Dondarion applied for the patent of nobility on yer behalf to the king."

"Do ye smoke?" He offers the tobacco pouch to Randall.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 21, 2007)

No, I do not smoke. well, except in the taverns where everyone else fills the air. Thank you anyway.

Oh, Berric. I guess that does not surprise me. Might mean I'll have to pay more to the king, somehow. Not what I wanted, but no matter. 

I will do my best to help restore relations to the elf kingdom. I have seen what this lost clan can do and have no intention of letting them topple the current power structure. I want to find them as much or more than anyone. I suppose Honorable Gaithys will speak as the ambassador from the queen. Perhaps I can speek for for the elves outside of the elven kingdom in exile. 

As for myself, I'm trying to get restored too. It has been more than four hundred years sisnce I talked to any of my kin. The official families, at least. Stone for four hundred years, in and out of Rhiannon a few times, and duties as 'earl' have kept me occupied. I tried to talk to them once, but was brushed away by the border guards and I did not want to press my case than, as I had human companions.


Do we expect any trouble? I see many are armed, and perhaps I should be more diligent in looking for danger.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 22, 2007)

"There be danger everywhere dear Randall, but I'm not expectin the physical sort, unless its politcally motivated. The muscle is here to be sure that this delegation doesn't fall prey to roving bandits or other sordid folk."

He adds in a quieter voice, "Or don't mysteriously dissapear enroute either."

He rides on for a bit as Randall ponders this.

When Elmer speaks again, it is quietly, in a scholarly voice that seems a change from his usual dwarven tone. "Actually it's Epaphros, not Gaithys that leads this journey. It is he that will be the Patriarch's mouthpiece when we get to the elven lands. Gaithys is here to protect his interests, no more. A sly one he is. Still, if you get a chance to measure him up for yourself, I'd avail yourself of the opportunity." He takes a long draw from his pipe. 

"For the better part of three centuries, the elves have lived quietly in the Dimwood, not ass...nay, refusing to associate with any others. They blame humans in general and the Church hierarchs in particular for the war that drove them from their - your- homelands. Not that they have any love for the Cuthberts either."

"About a hundred some years ago Gaithys Galanodel comes galloping into Antioch as the Ambassador to the Holy Seat. Relations have been mending since, but your kin are a reclusive lot. Unless I miss my guess, they know a bit more about the events of the past years than they've let us know. Hopefully we get some answers, but I'm expecting blank stares. Which is why, of course, Edmund suggested you accompany us."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 22, 2007)

Randall makes small talk - telling and swapping stories for a while. After a while, when conversation with Elmer draws out a bit, Randall moves up to Epaphros.

"Sir, thank you for inviting me along on this mission. I hope I can be of service to the church, as well as the elves.  To that point, I need to know what you expect of me. Should I stay quietly in the background, or will I be invited to the meetings and discussions? Please, tell me how you see my role in this party."

"Oh, and while we are at it, how about a little bit more personal introduction at dinner tonight. I assume we will have to trust each other, and I know no one on this trip."

Randall has been looking to see the 'order' of the group - who is important, who is lower on the pecking order. In the same vein, what are the 'trades' of classes of each person?
1) Epaphros, human: Cleric - church 
2) Callenthian, human:  cleric or wizard? 
3) Gaithys Galanodel, elf:  ambassador - for the elves, not church 
4) Galinden Galanodel, elf:  ranger / fighter  - for the elves, not church
5) Regitian of St Salix, human: paladin 
6) Salisha of St. Quentin, human: Cleric 
7) Elmer Ironbeard, dwarf: loremaster 
8) Mielerian of Xantas, human:  Ranger 

 - other unnamed fighters or clerics


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 24, 2007)

As the days pass you begin to sort out the personalities that accompany you.

*EPAPHROS* 
After a few days it becomes clear to you that Epaphros is the consummate diplomat. He praises each person often, usually in important sounding ways. He seems to be the most friendly with Gaithys, perhaps through several years spent bantering with eachother. He says he has served 3 patriarchs in various diplomatic ways, first as the steward - in control of official dinners and functions, then in more substantial ways. He briefly served as the Patriarch's ambassador to The Kings Court in Malta. 
    He has no specific knowlege of the current Patriarchs agenda, save that he desires closer relations with the elves of the Dimwood and needs to counter the threat of the dark elves. He does know that a year or two ago, the current Patriarch's personality seemed to change from someone happily serving the poor, to a holy man with a determined bent to achieve greatness for the church. 
    Epaphros hopes that he will be able to establish a permanant embassy with the elven queen, and you gather that he hopes (plans?) to be the ambassador.


*ELMER* 
Though Epaphros is nominally in charge of the party, it is clear that Elmer is the will that leads them. At least once you thought you caught Epaphros glance to him for approval. This good natured dwarf holds a vast amount of knowlege in his head, as you gather when you ask him specific questions about things (Ask specific questions, answers to come).


*CALLENTHIAN*
    Callenthian is a priest in the service of St Keoghtom. Unlike his master, his interest is more in healing than in diplomacy. He has a cheerful demeanor and sunripe red hair. He happily discusses at length the reputed healing properties of herbs and berries, and asks many questions about your adventures. He seems the most intrigued by the centaurs and the island. 

---to be continued----


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 24, 2007)

*MIELERIAN*
Mielerian of St Xantas is a tall bearded man with a bald spot on the back of his head. He laughs quickly and teases those around him frequently. (Especially Regitian, who doesn't seem to find this as funny as Mielerian obviously does.) He has travelled the length and breadth of all of southern Rhiannon in his 48 years and will often tell tales of the things he has seen, you are not sure how much of these tales are true. As a priest of St Xantas, he has spent most of the last 4 years in the Church at Antioch serving as the director of travels. Offered this position by Edmund, Mielerian jumped at the chance to get his feet dirty again. 

*GALINDEN GALANODEL*
Galinden Galanodel is a young elf with blonde hair and green eyes. He is quiet and deferential but carries himself in a slightly condescending way toward those not elven. He is dressed in dark green or black clothing and his chain armor is silent and the same color. He wields a large black wooden bow as tall as he is and a short sword. A he wears dagger on each calf. Through observation, it is clear to you that he serves as Gaithys' body gaurd. Never straying to far from him, he remains ever vigilant and while Gaithys rests, he remains awake. 

----To be continued----


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 24, 2007)

*Callenthian*
Randall enjoys talking with Callenthian, especially sharing knowledge about herbs and herbal remedies.  "I have a special recipe for repelling vermin. It is a more potent version of the well-known poltice, but it has better effects and works on the larger pests as well. I discovered  it at Alderweg while trying to get rid of gophers in the fields. I was so irritated at them once, I must confess, that I blew a huge hole in the ground, ruining a lot of beets, but missing the gopher! Anyway, substitute wolfsbane for the catnip, mix in two parts hard cider and one part lye. It is strong at first, but it works."

Having mentioned the Island, and the centaurs, Randall decides that perhaps Callenthian could know about Merzinius: "Callenthian, I am known to the only centaur in Rhiannon. His name is Merzinius. He keeps a plot of land near an old bugbear den hidden in ruins just northeast the town of Alderweg. He knows little of the current centaurs on the Island, but is interesting enough to talk with to make the journey. Perhaps after this mission?"

* Elmer*
Randall naturally falls to traveling with Elmer, when he is not talking to any of the others. He regularly prompts Elmer with questions about lore, finding where his favorite areas lie. He also askes about things that interest himself, as well.

"Hey, Elmer? What do you know of Eire? Is it possible that the ships that survived - eight of them that I know of, had more than just the righteous? Or were there other ships, of the evil sort, that saw the emminant disaster, and was able to flee?"

"Elmer, you asleep? [no] Tell me about dragons. How long can they live? [shows him the scale he is working on] This came from a black one I killed.
What kind of dragon did St. Angus defeat? Was he using Salix's blade? 
I think I will be fighting another big, that is VERY big, black dragon in the north soon, and I believe the lost elves have something to do with him (he was wearing a saddle). What does your lore tell of very old dragons?"

* Mielerian*
While Randall tries to be as good natured as the next elf (not saying much), he really does not like the teasing of Mielerian. Especially offending are his remarks about pointy ears and their having something do do with elven mothers carrying their babies by their ears. 

One night, while Galinden was on watch, Randall signs to Galinden to watch this...
He wakes Regitian, who was aware of this plot, and waits until he sits up.

Randall then walks over to Mielerian and makes sure he is asleep with no weapons at hand [move silently] Smiling back at Galinden and Regitan, Randall transforms into a black bear, and turns to Mielerian.  Breathing noisily on M's face, Randall-bear puts a paw on his chest, gives a small lick to his face, and then ROARS the meanest, hungriest growl he can. Sure that Mielerian has reacted as expected, Randall lopes into the darkness and circles around. Turning back into an elf, he comes up next to Galinden.

* Galinden *
Shortly after the last event, Randall speaks to Galinden.
"I realize you are on duty for this trip. However, before this, you must have spent time in the   Elven kingdom in exile. I have been absent from our kin for over 400 years. What is the state of our people? What can I expect when I get home to our people?"


[image of etched dragon scale - in process]


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 24, 2007)

*REGITIAN*

Regitian, priest of St Salix, is a dour man. He doesn't engage in small talk to any extent. His responses to questions reveal a thoughtful mind, but he seems to be concerned mostly with aspects of his role in the group. Clearly he has been charged with security, as he is most vigilant in this. 6 of the young men obviously report to him. The allegiance of the other is less clear.

*SALISHA*

This young woman has brown hair and a slightly pouty face. She wears not armor, and carries a quarterstaff bearing what you take to be religious symbols. (failed know:religion)She seems pleasant enough though. Occasionally she rides to the head of the column and discusses matters with Epaphros. You have seen her share a pipe with Elmer. She bears herself with confidence as one accustomed to leadership. She seems to take pains to avoid all the elves in the group. Including Randall. 

You can't escape the feeling that you should know her.


----To be Continued----


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 25, 2007)

After Regitan did not react to Randall's joke on Mielerian, Randall gave up talking to him, other than for the normal duties involved in the journey.  Regitan, however, seems glad someone has distracted Mielerian from taunting him.

Mielerian, on the other hand, had a good laugh once he knew it was Randall as the bear. With an 'understanding' now, Randall and Mielerian pass the bantering back and forth without malice (and without ear jokes) 
- "You know, Mielerian, I might have been the monster your mother scared you with at night... haaa haa" 
- "Ever seen a boogyman? Want to? haaa haaa"
- "Randall, had any bear hugs and lovin' recently? Hoo Haa"  --- " nope, I prefer a beautiful hippogriff!"

 * On one particularly plain stretch of trail, Mielerian has been telling tales of escapades across the lands. "I've seen me a black dragon" Mielerian boasts. "It was..." and he prattles on a bit.
 *  "Proove it." Randall says, thinking that at least this once he may have caught in a boast he can not proove..
 * "Can't, I only saw it."
 * "Where?"
 * Mielerian regales the party with details. [OOC DM-accurate or not?]
 * "I killed me two!" Randal says quietly, showing M the scale.


Salisha is a mystery to Randall. Finally he approaches her...
"I feel I may have offended you somehow, or perhaps my kin. You sure do not want to talk to me, but if we are on the same mission and perhaps I will need to trust you and you trust me, I would like to know you better."
...
"what symbol do you wear? I am not sure I recognize it."
...
After talking a while longer
"Do I know you from somewhere? Have you had another name, or perhaps a sister or brother I may know?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 25, 2007)

*Who is Randall?*

In his own words...
scaring the Kobolds[sblock]
"Let me telll you about the time I scared a field full of kobolds. It went like this:

We were exploring this keep we had just found. It was a day or two into figuring out what all was in there. I had taken a bedroom for myself, as the past owner had not use for it. There was a chest there I could not open. I knew it was trapped, my friend found that out well enough when the fireball went off.

Anyway, That chest was nice. Solid oak, bound in iron straps, with good hinges on the inside. 
So I thought to myself that perhaps there was something nice in it. And it must be valuable, to be trapped as well.  It pricked my nature to let it stay there unopened. Well, 'trees break stone,' I was going to get in it that day, as the rest of my friends were poking around the keep.

I hauled the chest up and out over to the balcony wall. I looked to kake sure there was no one on the landing below, and I tipped it off. It fell and opened. Of course the fireball went off one last time as well. 
Get this, my friends, the landing was shaped like a cave mouth. You know, balcony over the door, walls of the keep reaching out on either side. That fireball landed right at the perfect spot. KABOOM! The noise and the echo must have tripled as it pointed out over the fields in front of the keep.

AND, In those fields were the kobolds working the soil. At least they were before the boom. It took two days to convince them to come out again and pull weeds!

[/sblock]

TBD[sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 26, 2007)

*Gaithys Galanodel*
Gaithys is an old -542- but friendly elf. He doesn't go out of his way to talk to anyone around him, but is always friendly when spoken to. He is well spoken and polite, sporting an large vocabulary, You get the impression that his demeanor may be superficial in the way of diplomats, and his eyes betray a primal intelligence that seems at odds with the quiet grandfather persona he carries. He is dressed very finely and wears jewelry even on this outing. The horse he rides is a magnificent charger, clad in dark green bunting and brown tack. Gaithys carries no weapon.

Galinden is absolutely devoted to him, even to the point of doting on him.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 26, 2007)

*Elmer*

"Of Eire I know as much as any, though early church history is my area. Unfortunately there is not much we know of Eire before the fall. It remains cloaked in legend, perhaps by divine will. There has been nothing, so far as I know, that was recovered after the fall and precious little that survives from the eight ships. So far as the public knows of course, there were only seven ships, and that is the way it should remain, at least for a while longer. It is as you say, possible that other ships survived, but to my knowledge, no evidence of others has been uncovered. And the eight led by St. Rhian traveled together...

Dragons live a very long time, the exact lifespan is obviously unknown and would certainly very by species. But there are notations of dragons living longer than 1000 years. They are the longest lived creature that I have encountered. 

The Dragon defeated by St. Angus was a collassal red dragon, according to those with more dragon lore than I.   I am certain that Angus used the blade, Kestekken - Wrym Slayer, rather than Salixes blade, which would have been missing at that time.

If the sunderred elves are accompanied by Dragons, then we have a very large task ahead of us indeed." he concludes thoughtfully.

*Callenthien*

"I would be delighted to make the acquaintence of a centaur. Assuming Monsignor Epaphros can spare me. Do you think he knows much herb lore?"

*Mielerian*

So far as you know, He is chillingly accurate in descriptions of size, tactics, and look of black dragons. As well as the bite of thier acid breath. After the incident with the bear, he is ice cold toward you as well.

*Galinden*
Galinden is grim as any dwarf, still he seems willing to answer your questions.

"The elves of the dimwood are proud, but poor. The dimwood does not support our way of life as the northern woods once did -I'm told. Still we get by and brook no interference from the lesser races. The queens court is beautiful and Majestic, set high in a tree, but our people have only small hovels. I'm told that once elven youth led merry lives, now we are trained in the grim art of war. Still, with the return of the tree to Bastion, there is a new hope that we can soon return to the northern woods and begin to prosper again. That is why the Queen has agreed to this mission, I suppose, she hopes to secure the Church's aid in that return. Speak with Lord Gaithys, he will know how you can best aid us."

*Salisha*

When you and only you can hear her she tells you.
"It is the symbol of St. Quentin, an older one. You are not at all versed in the nuances of the Church?"

"I know you and your companions, Randall of Alderweg. Your faces and your deeds. Then church stands in your debt. I do trust you, so far as I trust any elf on this mission. But I feel this all will be in vain. Elven arrogance has doomed us to 400 years of war and I believe we will get more response to our questions from stones than from Elven nobility."

"It is good that you recognize me," she says, a smile appearing on her beautiful face. "You have more discernment than I would have guessed." She  giggles. "We have a mutual aquaintance, a mage of great power."

*Epaphros*

"My dear Randall. When we get to the elven woods tommorrow, you will be lauded as a hero before the elves. This is right and proper. They expect to meet you, and have been briefed as to your many accomplishments. My charge to you is this: keep your ears open, perhaps you may be told something that we may not officially be told. I expect to be able to get the Queen to give the information I need, namely the location and identity of the sundered elves. But it never hurts to have a second option. Elis Blessings to you. We shall not fail."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 26, 2007)

[OOC I thought Mielerian was the jovial one - Regitan the cold soldier... am I wrong?]

Mielerian
quietly, when not in public..."Mielerian, come now. It was only a joke... no harm done. I meant no harm, and was only showing off a little. Peace." Randall extends his hand.

appology accepted or not...
"I can certainly verify that you speak truely of the black dragon. I do not doubt your valor,or your encounter. I only hope there are just a few of the black beasts left. We killed two, and eight of their eggs. Perhaps you saw the one we encountered last week, the giant black with a saddle. I hope we can be friends enough to join in killing these evil terrors."



Salisha:
"Let's see, mages I have met: Ioun Kirdeer, long ago. Arcade Delsarrian, not a year ago. Felnoran. Perhaps a month ago. The Lady of Ruin, not two weeks ago. 

Well, all of these are dead, a two by my actions. Salisha, were you perhaps with the mage 
If it be Delsarrian, which I doubt, then I would fear you. But I do not.
Felnoran? If so, then perhaps you have been at Alderweg may time while I was there but unaware. Perhaps I even talked to you, but you were a bit like a cat, playing with us? "


Callenthien
"Callenthien, If you can come, I believe you will enjoy talking to Marzinious. However, he is not one for herbs or the like. And, he is homesick, I believe. Out of his home, and if he returned, it would be a thousand years after his time as well. But that is his story to tell. He like the stories of people here, to keep his mind active."


Galinden & Gaithys 
"Thank you Galinden. I was raised in such a time - happy and free in the groves of the north. Fate, or perhaps Eli, destined that I would see the fall of our homelands. Fate caused me to sleep timelessly for four centuries. And, perhaps Fate will allow me to be there when we restore the forrests of our people are green again. "

"Gaithys, what can I expect tommorow as far as a reception goes? Am I to be shunned, as before, or will I be welcome among our people?

You and I must be of the same generation, even if I missed four centries in timeless sleep. I suppose I must have missed a large part of our people's troubles since moving south. What has happened with our people? 

Why have we not stood to fight the blight in the North? I have replanted the Holy Tree, and my human and dwarven friends have made it as powerful as we could. Perhaps this symbol of races working together can bring us pride and hope again!

Have the sundered, [I shudder too at the thought of that evil clan] caused so much grief? Are the elves fighting to contain them and not let the rest of the world know of our tribal shame? The world knows of them already, as they have made themselves konwn. I have seen alternate futures with a time mage. I have lived in a world where the sundered win - the most likely possibility right now. Tell me how we can work together. What are your goals tomorrow?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 30, 2007)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> [OOC I thought Mielerian was the jovial one - Regitan the cold soldier... am I wrong?]




No you got them right, but it seemed that you ascribed a meanness to M that I had not intended. Also, your "joke" seemed a bit over the top, like a prank gone wrong. Had we roleplayed this live, M proabably would have done his best to sink his sword into the bear.

*Mielerian *

Mielerian half-heartedly accepts your hand. "Peace, then." he mumbles and turns away.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 30, 2007)

*Salisha*

"Your insight serves you well, Randall, most impressive. Tell me of you companion Callitheus."

*Gaithys*

"Oh dear Randall. You surely ran into a patrol with instructions to ward off all non-humans. You will surely be welcomed with open arms."

"As for the years you have missed, my friend, like all the other races, we to retreated before the hoards of the lizard men. Then tried to make the best life we could here in the foreign lands of south. It has been difficult with our spirits ever yearning, ever looking, yea, ever questing to the unforgettable homelands we left behind."

"I envy your optimism, young Randall. Hard and bitter experience has driven the optimism of youth from me. It is good that you have found friends of other races who are faithful. Sadly the same cannot be said for their brothers. The humans and dwarves deal always in duplicity. The halflings and gnomes silent. Trust them not Randall, for your friends may be true, but many of the rest are against us."

"If it is indeed the sundered that cause all this, then it will be a great day of mourning indeed. To have wroght so much destruction for what end? But what of the Lizard folk? They waged war against us, and what of the human secular and theocratic government? Where does their culpability lie? When we reach the elven court tommorrow our mission is singular: to get the agreement of the Church to finance the journey home and the rebuilding of our nation in the chosen lands north of the great peaks. Any aid you can give to this I will be humbly greatful."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 30, 2007)

*Salisha:*
"So, you were the cat I talked with? Perhaps the woman I saw sitting next to Felnoran when I scried his position?"
...
"Let's see. Callithius is a good young man. He tries very hard to learn magic, and seems to be doing well. He suffers, though, without a mentor to teach him. 
He is especially interested in magic which few, if any, living mages know. Visiting the archangel of time magic really captured his interest in time magic. 

Loremasters and the rarest of books keep him interested. I fear he will struggle in vain in that line of thinking for a while. Hopefully he learns other magic to be useful as our adventuring partner. 

If not, he is a good friend and knows enough to be helpful and successful in the mean time. He is a friend none-the-less and has been of great value to me in many a tight spot. "

*Gaithys*
"Well, Gaithys. I yearn for the return of our homelands and will work to that end, as I can. I will also help further the church's cause as well. Both goals, I believe, are similar. 
The church - get rid of the threatening evil. The elves, help rebuilding the lands to the north. 

I believe both causes go hand in hand:
- the church needs information to fight an enemy they can not see or find right now.
- the elves want to go to a free home, with no enemy at their heels.

That means the church wants to know the location of the cause of the evil in the world.  If it is the sundered clan who is at the root of the evil threatening the world, I hope that information will be shared with the church. If there is evidence of another cause, or a deeper force behind the evil, may it be shared with the church. So the church needs the elves help, information.

The elves want to go home. But we need help to move back, restore the land, provisions for the time the land is recovering enough to grow food, and safety on our borders so we can not be distracted. There are things there that need fighting - like rock giants and at least one large dragon. There are other threats besides the now-extinct undead. So the elves need the church's help, money among other things.

But, the church can give up resources while needing them to fight an enemy that they can not see. The elves need the same enemy gone. And, both need to be friends."

Randall sits quietly for a few minutes.

"I do not believe the church was to blame for the war, or the destruction of our homelands. In fact, the opposite may be true. I have witnessed the church and its forces fighting to keep the blight and undead at bay to the north. And, while not directly responsible, the church has aided my friends and I in replanting the Holy Tree. While some in it may be corrupt, they are not as a whole, bad. Just as one clan of elves may be corrupt, we as a whole are not evil."

"I have spoken to the leader, the shaman, of the Lizard people. I believe that they were spurred on to war based on a prophecy of their destruction, unless they fought preemptively. In fact, the prophet may have intended to start the war. As for the lizard people now, they seem peacefull enough in their quiet valley in the far north. Perhaps as allies, they can help we elves as well."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 30, 2007)

*Salisha*

Perhaps when we return from this expedition, I shall interview him. I could stand an apprentice."

*Gaithys*

"You bring many salient points Randall. I am not convinced however, until their actions match their rhetoric. We shall see what color thier standard truly is when we meet with the Queen this evening. Remember our goals Randall."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 31, 2007)

Having traveled through the woods for most of the day, at lunch Galinden goes off ahead of the group to make the final preparations for arrival at the elven court.

When he returns, Gaithys addresses the group.

"In a few hours we will arrive at the elven court. We will be shown to quarters and allowed a brief rest. Then there will be a large banquet hosted by the queen. Tommorrow morning we shall begin discussions on how we can help the elves return to their ancestral lands. Elis grace to everyone."

Later in the afternoon Gaithys specifically speaks to Randall.
"Be prepared to tell your story to the queen. She is very young and new to rule. She may ask questions. You are ideally placed to help our people secure what we need from the Church - do not squander this opportunity."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 31, 2007)

The elven court is a grassy clearing surrounded by large trees. The royal compound, from this angle, a large platform, sits nestled in the leaves of a massive tree high overhead. Many smaller buildings of elegant worked wood stand on the ground on the outskirts of the clearing. Several other small buildings are perched in the trees.

According to Gaithys, this area is not home to any of the Elven Houses. This area is reserved for the Queen and her court. The homes of the other elven peoples are scattered thoughout the woods over a 20ish mile radius roughly centered on this area.

The group, with the exception of Ambassador Gaithys and Galinden, is shown to a largish house on the ground. It is a nice house of rock and wood, nestled close to the base of a large tree. There are eight rooms with soft beds and a large parlor in which fruits and breads of various sorts have been placed on a silver tray. There is also a large room with a tile floor and a large sunken bath of steaming water. A wooden tray with oils and soaps are here as well. You are instructed to rest and refresh for a while until summoned to the the Queens house for dinner. 

The Galinodels have presumably gone to their own home for refreshment.

As beautiful as all this appears, the sight pales in comparison to the elegant structures that Randall remembers from his youth. While the buildings are undeniably attractive, they lack the craftsmanship and artistic flair that the buildings of yore evidenced.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 31, 2007)

*At the Elven Court*

Randall takes the time to clean himself and prepare for the time tonight. He pulls out his formal clothes he had brought along, and attaches the dragon scale as a breastplate on the vest. He  presses the wrinkles out as he can, in the steam, and dons the clothes. 

He puts the bulk of his valuables (coin, star sapphires (3), gems, potion pouch, spell pouch, and supplies) into the bag of holding. 
Weapons, save for his staff, are put away in the room provided for him. Randall hopes to be allowed to sleep the night in some other, more elven, abode - should he be invited.

Wearing:
Ring of Featherfall
Wooden Amulet of Protection
Iun Stone (Strength) whizzing around his head. It looks cool with his clothes...
Dress clothes
Bag of holding tucked into his belt, like a money pouch.

Clean (but having scented oils and perfumes left on the tiles), Randall feels prepared for the evening. He steps out of the house and leans against the door jamb to watch the activity in the court fields and trees.

Internal thoughts:
_When I return to my ancestorial home, I shall teach what I know of the arts to make a truly magnificent home for the queen. And, all of the elven lands shall be beautiful again. This home in exile shall be forgotten in the new splendor of the elves. I see these, my kin, as poor in wealth but great in potential - and as such, we are still beautiful._

[eyes and ears alert for all activity, especially 'unusual' things. too many guards? any normal business occurring? preparring for a party? familiar faces from my past?]


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 4, 2007)

The banquet that night takes place on the huge brownwood deck outside of the Royal Residence. The residence and official state house of the queen apparently lies behind large Red oak double doors, carven with runes and sigils, are built into the trunk of the large Maywood tree that also holds up this deck. The deck is  softly illuminated by dozens of magical globes of light that hang from the boughs above.

The dinner consists of several courses, opening with a traditional teba root bisque, that Randall finds disapointing. However the following courses - green salad, a light course of thinly cut and heavily seasoned boar steak, with baked apples and a desert of an also elven traditional golden cheese puff are nicely done. Drinks are a cool minty brown tea and also an icy lime water with desert - both elven feast traditions.  

Each person has an assigned seat, and Randall's companions have been scattered across the eight tables that sit here. Intermingled with them are elves from the woods. Gaithys sits next to the queen, at the head table--closest to the doors on a slightl raised platform--who is very young and undeniably stunning. (Randall estimates that she is about 200 years old. She must have had considerable political clout to have been named queen so young--or someone close to her did.)  Queen Elyspir of the house T'mamir was selcted at a choosing ceremony three summers ago. Her predesessor, Finwir of the House Mirakur, retired to seclusion, as is the tradition, for those queens who are not head of their houses. There has been much speculation as to what Elyspir will choose to do when her term is up in 46 years.

Randall is seated between a young male elf, Miawen of the House Melikjur. Randall assumes that this is not a coincidence. On Randalls left is a very young female elf (estimate around 100)- Delianir of the house T'mamir, who if dressed in the state jewels would be every bit as stunning as her queen. Of the 10 people at this table, Salisha is known to Randall. She sits on the far side of the circular table, and spends the entire long dinner in conversation with a old male elf, who introduces himself as Enofe house Milidon. Introductions are made and sitting at this table are (in order) to Randalls left:

1  Randall house Melikijur
2  Delianir house T'mamir (female)
3  Argen house Amalo
4  Tebir house Melmion
5  Salisha (female)
6  Enofe house Milidon
7  Sarenia house Milidon (female)
8  Hierden house Galalo
9  Miste house Galalo (female)
10 Miawen house Melikijur


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 5, 2007)

Randall makes 'pleasantries' as each person is introduced:

Delianir house T'mamir: "Ah, Lady Delianir, such a pleasure to meet you."
Argen house Amalo.....: "Argen, an honor."
Tebir house Melmion...: "Tebir, an honor. You must let me see that broach this evening. Wonderful craftsmanship."
Salisha ..............: a smile and a nod "my lady."
Enofe house Milidon...: "Enofe, an honor to meet to."
Sarenia house Milidon : "Sarenia, a lovely name. Pleasure to meet you."
Hierden house Galalo..: "Hierden, an honor."
Miste house Galalo....: "Miste, with eyes to match her names beauty. A pleasure"
Miawen house Melikijur: "Brother Miawen, truly an honor. We must talk tonight."


Randall spends time talking to those directly around him throughout dinner about the state of affairs with the queendom. He asks about the arts - music and poetry. Why the austerity?

As time allows, he also wishes to talk about the Elves view of the other races. Why the isolation? 

As desert winds to an end, Randall asks some specific questions to Miawen.
"Kinsman, tell me the truth. How are our poeple, our clan? How many are we?...
Can you tell me of my grandmother Uradien Melikijur or grandfather Glélas Galanodel? or of
my mother Unelindë Melikijur or father Nadrielith Mermion? 
Is there any news of my sister Eluvuwien Melikijur?"

...


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 6, 2007)

Randall gathers through the conversation that the austerity is due to the loss of many elves in the retreat from the north. Coupled with the lesser available resources in this wood, there is also a general malaise that has affected the elven people. Perhaps this is caused by the austerity, perhaps it causes it.

Even in Randalls original timeframe, the elves have always been somewhat suspicious of non elves. Randall has been largely immune from this because of his close ties to members of some of the other races. However, the elves have chosen isolation, largely because they blame other races -especially humans--for the war that drove them from thier homeland. By Isolating themselves in this foreign land, they seek to preserve their culture.

As Randall reflects on this, he realizes that in current day, he has met relatively few elves in the world outside this wood. Few serve in the church, government or even in more common jobs in the outside world.


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 6, 2007)

_Hmmm, I guess I have noticed that..._


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 6, 2007)

Miawen responds:

"Oh cousin, it is wonderful to at last meet you. We have heard rumors that you had resurfaced. My mother attempted to send you a message at Antioch, but the messenger returned, unable to find you.

As for the names you mention only Eluvuwien Melikijur lives still. She is a revered elder in our tribe, and close advisor to my mother Uradoriel who is the tribal head. She and my mother were childhood friends. Neither are well, there may be a succession sooner rather than later. I would be blessed to take you to see her when the Queen gives you leave. It is not a long journey only 30 miles or so.  

The others have had their names inscribed upon the family totem. Unelindë survived the long retreat, but the others you mentioned did not. Many you mention were aged before the war and it was a bitter time on even the hardiest. We lost many during the retreat and the lean years that followed. 

I, my mothers youngest son, am here representing the Melikijur house to the queen. (this strikes Randall as odd) Our house is much diminished from the power it wielded in our homeland. It is all so very sad, our glories are much diminished."


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 6, 2007)

throughout the dinner, Delianir makes it clear that she is very much interested in what you've been up to, who you've met, what you've accomplished and who your companions are.

She is effervesent and charismatic - and did I mention looks stunning?


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 7, 2007)

Miawen:
"Sadness and sorrow mix with joy - my mother and grandmother were a blessing and joy to me for many decades, and they endured the painfull destruction of our homelands. But, now they live in the bliss of the higher planes. I am glad they are honored among our people.

My sister, Eluvuwien, and I were not close, but not at odds either. The timeless passage of 400 years makes me young whele she is older. I would like to see her again, and hear of her life. Perhaps after the time here, the queen will allow me to visit her.

I notice that many young people serve in honored roles. Yourself included. Forgive if I unintentionally insult our people. I have indeed been away too long. 
When I was growing up, it was the elders - long in experience and years - that held these positions. Even the Queen, as regal as she looks, could scarcely be a few decades older than myself. What, since the exile, has caused this change? Have so many of the elders died early? Has our life span been so shortened? Or, worse, has our culture changed to honor youth and change, rather than the time honored traditions of revering the elders? 
...
Also, any message to me would better be sent to Alderweg. Are you familiar with it? It is the keep, and village, on the northwest edge of this village where the river leaves the mountains. That, if anywhere, is where I call home for now."


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 7, 2007)

Gwaihir said:
			
		

> throughout the dinner, Delianir makes it clear that she is very much interested in what you've been up to, who you've met, what you've accomplished and who your companions are.
> 
> She is effervesent and charismatic - and did I mention looks stunning?




Randall tells stories of his adventures of late.
The "Battle of Bastion" seemed to be of interest to the party, so he started there:

"I had been with the Human troops for four years. There were four of us in my tent: two men - Callithian and Rogan, a dwarf - Trailan, and myself. We had been guiding the last of the people who wanted to move through the pass through the fortress, but there had been no one left for almost a year. We had been scouting the northern lands for signs of the enemy.

A month before the battle, a large number of human troops made organized attacks on the lizard men. It was intended to provoke them to all attack at once. It worked. We saw them massing on the plain. Their attack was emminant.

Bastion was a fortified pass. Large granite stones made a gated barrier wall to the north and south in the pass. In the middle, a terraced mount, with a ramp to each next level up. On the top, a great tree - ageless and pure. The fortress was massive, and large enough between the great walls to hold thousands of people... or lizard men.

For that was the idea. The fortress was empty of men. Only a few of us held the gates and offered resistance at the gates up the mound. The fortress walls had been packed with alchemists fire. One could smell the sulphur reeking out of every room and hole in the wall.

Three nights before the lizard men attacked, Rogan sprained his knee, and left the fortress. The next day, another elven guide - Deter, and a fighter named Fenix joined Trailan, Cal and I in attacking the enemy's great battering ram. We burned it with enough alchemists fire to make it unextinguishable, and made it back to the fortress safely.

When night was falling on the great day, we heard the lizard men give a great hiss and begin moving southward toward us. The next morning, they were at the gates, pounding and battering with trees and axes. The humans gave a great pretense of a large force raining arrows on them (quite uneffectively I might add) and dumping boiling oil down the gate ramp.

As the gates were breaking, the remaining forces left the keep and barred the souther Gates from the outside. Bastion was a large cage, set to burn. A mage at the top of the mound, protected by my partners and I, waited until the Fortress was full of lizard-men. The sound was deafening, the smell coming from their pine torches and their lizard bodies was rank, and the ground and lower terraces crawled with their scaly bodies. 

Finally, the last gate at the top of the mound broke. The mage set up a barrier around himself, and began chanting some spell. The air itself became hot. He yelled for us to leave NOW, so we headded for our escape tunnel. We made it, our retreat covered with a magical mist, but not unharmed. Fenix was wounded. We carried her as far as we could, when the Fortress exploded. That was the last time, in four hundred years, that I saw sunlight. From what I hear, that was the blow to the lizard-men that turned the tide of battle, and how Lord Bastion came to be the first king of the Human lands.

As for us, we were not out of the tunnels, as we were supposed to be. In fact, the tunnels themselves collapsed. Blessed Eli, we were perhaps a hundred feet lower than before, in a passage no one knew existed, but alive. In the process of searching for a way back to the surface, we came across one of the beasts from the depths of the world. I saw two companions turn to stone before I saw those large red eyes and turned to stone myself."

Randall continues the story of how he came for be restored in the goblin stronghold, made it out to the human lands, and eventually through Antioch, Malta, Tarsus, The Island, and Alderweg. He is careful to make the stories flow from one to the other, glossing over the times spent in Alderweg as landlord - and using his landlord 'duties' as cover for some of the times he does not want to cover in public.

[OOC Missing are any reference to his time travels. Keth Anar and the High Temple episodes are likewise missing from his stories. ]

Randall is, however hard he tries not to be, distracted by Delianir. Aware that she is probably there to extract these stories and get a feel for his character, he is open and honest about his exploits that he shares. If he feels she is actually interested in him, not just a probe to get the queen's answers, he gets a little bit toung-tied when he looks in her direction. [It has been fifty of his years since he been 'at home' with elves, and not busy with 'war'] 

He makes a point of showing respect for all peoples, save the lizard men. But even with them, though, his story about their valley is sympathetic to their having probably been misled into war. Causing the blight is some other evil force - perhaps from Eire itself if 'Randall's hunch is correct'.

"D-Delianir, ummm, may I presume that you have some influence with the queen? Could you tell me what we should expect tomorrow at our state visit? Uuuhh, actually, perhaps we could take a walk tonight, while my fellow delegation members sleep, and discuss ... well anything? I have been away soo long."

[did Randall detect a snikker from the other elves at the table at this poor attempt of getting a date?]


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 7, 2007)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> "D-Delianir, ummm, may I presume that you have some influence with the queen? Could you tell me what we should expect tomorrow at our state visit? Uuuhh, actually, perhaps we could take a walk tonight, while my fellow delegation members sleep, and discuss ... well anything? I have been away soo long."




She replies warmly, "I'd love to."  I'll meet you at the house an hour after dinner. Though you may be detained by the queen. Better make it two."

A few minutes later a page arrives to let Randall know that the Queen desires to speak with him. 

As he walks behind the page the short distance to the Queens table, he notices that all eyes are on him. He tries desparately to remember the correct etiquette for a first meeting with an elven queen.


----------



## Paeter (Feb 7, 2007)

*side note*

did you guys want to meet at my house saturday, anytime works, for a little roleplaying of my campaign


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 7, 2007)

Paeter said:
			
		

> did you guys want to meet at my house saturday, anytime works, for a little roleplaying of my campaign



will check with the boss


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 7, 2007)

No can do. sorry.


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 8, 2007)

_Ah yes, I hope this is right ..._

Randall approaches and gives a fluid bow that ends up standing tall, then kneeling on his left knee.

"May the rivers flow as wisdom cometh from the queen's mouth, 
may the trees stand as regally as the queen in her deserved honor,
and may I serve as one small bee contributes to the honey of the hive."

"You highness, forgive me for being at a loss for words. I have come at the Church of Eli's invitation, I have come from a journey across both blighted and green lands, and I have come home to the people that I love. I am at your service."


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 8, 2007)

Queen Elyspir T'mamir, elect ruler of the the elves in the third year of her 49 year reign, smiles slightly at Randall. This close to her, Randall can feel her charisma and her powerful personality.

"You are welcome here, Randall of the house Melikijur. Please rise and sit by me and tell me of your adventures."

Randall tells his tale in much the same way he recounted it to the dinner table. The queen periodically interrupts him to ask questions.

Hmm, Adlerweg, that is in the north where Keth Anar hid, is it not? I heard he was executed in Antioch. What was your role in that?

After an hour or so, she takes Randall by the hand, leads him to the edge of the now largely empty platform and leans close. 
"Now that the undead have been removed from our homelands, we can return. And yet, we lack the resources neccessary to make such a journey and rebuild. These years in the south have bled us dry. You wield much influence in the church. The church is our last hope to secure the resources needed to return home. If they can be convinced to put aside centuries of enmity and predjudice and fund our exodus, then we can be whole again. Tommorrow the talks will begin. Serve your people well Son of Melikijur."

She lets go of your hand and walks away.


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 8, 2007)

About an hour later, Delianir appears at the diplomatic house to walk with Randall. The jewlery and low cut dress she was wearing has been replaced by a much more casual outfit. This outfit and the short soft boots that she wears would be typcial for day to day elven use (boots not pointed). Her flowing blonde hair is tied back behind her head in two long tresses. She wears long knife at her side.

"Hello Randall, did you survive the Queens attentions?" She smiles.


----------



## Paeter (Feb 8, 2007)

my house tonight?  6ish or earlier or later.......don't work tonight/today


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 8, 2007)

I cannot play tonight.

Nate - I thought this was gonna be a PBP game. I could probably get together a couple times but thats gonna be my limit. Why don't you run it online?


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 8, 2007)

"She was most gracious. It was no trouble at all, in fact."

"Her parting words, as I assume you could guess, leave me wondering how I can manage a miracle tomorrow. Thinking back over the last year, I guess I was part of several 'miracles' so perhaps it will work out."

"But I am not here to talk about tomorrow. Let us not let that trouble us now."
"I am most interested in you; who you are, what you do, and your perspective on the life and culture of our people. We seem somewhat...diminished."

[talk: Randall will share more in-depth about his experiences, still leaving out Keth, but perhaps including some of the Time Travel & experience of the 'dark elves'
He also inquires more about Delianir, her interests, activities, etc. Perhaps break out a bottle of elven wine and sit somewhere...]

"Well, Delianir, it certainly is very nice here. It is good to feel like I am home. I did not realize how separate I have been until coming back to my own kind. Too bad it has to end tomorrow. For a time, at least, I have to straddle two worlds."

"Back to business. I will let you know, at least, where I stand in this diplomacy.
I agree with the church that the sundered are a rising threat. Perhaps they already have some influence among the weaker of our people in fact. I fear that the most for they will destroy us completely. If it is not the sundered, help them find out who it is. This is vital to the world, no matter if the sundered started the evil, or some other darker power. If you have any influence at all with the queen, please help her see that the church needs the information in order to destroy whatever evil caused the blight."

"As for the elves, The church is wealthy. Both in gold and resources. Unfortunately, they worry about the troubles ahead, which could be costly for them. If they can be convinced that the enmity between elves and the church is lessened, and that the elves will aid with any knowledge they have about the rising threat, perhaps they can give us aid."

"I fear our peoples can not move back for some time, as the land itself can not support a nation yet. The trees are dead, there is little in the way of material to biuld a nation with. I fear our culture - from the little I have heard of it recently - may not survive until the land is ready. Someone, an elder perhaps, needs to serve as a guide to restore some of the old ways. I leave that to the queen to decide."

"Oh, Delianir. What a troubled time we are in. Just sit with me far a while. Tell me some of the stories of our people..."


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 9, 2007)

The evening walk is pleasant one, Delianir, spends most of the time talking about her childhood, growing up here in the woods south of the mountain. She speaks of her father, who was slain fighting bugbears shortly after she was born. She speaks of her mother and her devotion to St Keoughtom, currently serving in Malta. She tells you that the only time she has been out of these woods was to attend a tournament in Arras. She finished fifth in an archery contest. ("It was a long time ago." She wryly adds.)

Three hours pass quickly before she returns you to the diplomatic house.

"See you at the talks in the morning. Fair Rest."


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 9, 2007)

"good night - perhaps we can talk later this week?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 9, 2007)

"Of Course," She says as she slips into the night.


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 9, 2007)

The talks begin in the morning and continue for several days in a large open hall not far from the royal compound.

Two large half circle tables dominate the room. A contingent of Elves sits at one table, while the contingent representing the church sits opposite them. The acoustics in the room are really good, and it is quickly obvious that this room employs a dead magic effect, presumably to prevent scrying or other information gathering techniques that wouldn't be enitirely proper in this setting. Salisha and Milierian are not present.

Gaithys Galanodel dominates the discussion. He is clearly in his element in this sort of setting. The queen occasionally speaks, though it is clear that she leans on her ambassador for his expertise in debate and negotiation.

At the opposite table Epaphros is the chief speaker. He is an agressive bargainer, and often pulls a single member of the church group aside to whisper into his ear. Occasionally Epaphros pulls the entire group together into a tight huddle and whispers about some obscure point or another. Randall gets the impression that these conference are more show than substances.

Other than a brief introduction and a short speach about the discovery of the new tree, Randall is not asked to speak.

Elmer occasionally takes over the discussion, though this draws looks of annoyance from Epaphros. It is clear that Elmer is not interested in the niceties of diplomacy, though his incisive wit often cuts to the heart of the matter.

Randall ocassionaly catches the eye of Delianir who appears completely bored-as do several other elves. Only Gaithys and the queen seem to have any true input.

As the days pass, many minor issues are discussed. "At least we dinna spend 3 days arguing over who sits where." Observes Elmer.
Several major issues come up regularly with slight variation, but no progess is made on them:
(bold is church position)

* The Church of Eli would like to establish a permanant embassy to the Elven People in a manner such as it has granted the last 100 years to the honored Gaithys Galanodel *
   No such embassy is possible until we are returned to our homeland.

*What information can you tell us of the current location of the Sundered Elven Tribe - Malekevar.*
   This tribe was striken from our lands many lives of men and elves ago. They took ship in Tarsus. We do not know their location since that time.

What will the Honored Church of Eli do to help us return to lands of our mothers?
*While we will gladly aid you in this return, it is too early and too dangerous to consider this.*

Will the church of Eli supply grain prior to the next spring so that we may plant food here to aid in the transition to the our homelands.
*yes, at a fair price.*

*Will you agree to a student exchange so that our peoples might become closer.*
Perhaps in the future, all our people currently strive to return to our homelands.

As the days pass the tension in the room, in spite of the best efforts of the diplomats, begins to build. The only point on which any ground has been made is that Lady Delianir, cousin of the queen will accompany Gaithys as his assistant. Her specific role will be to interact with the Church on the possibility of a student exchange (once the elves have relocated)

On day 5, the talks break up, citing no more common ground. The anger is palpable all around. 

"We leave in two hours, " announces Elmer. "Everyone make ready. You too my lady." He gestures to Delianir.   

As the group prepares to leave, the Queen, pulls Randall aside.

"Master Melikijur. It is a pity that the Church will not aid us in returning to our rightful home. You do not need to cast your lot with them. You would be a perfect leader for a large northbound expedition. The first of many as we return home. Stay with us and lead this first group.

Oh but here is someone else you should speak with."

Randall follows her gesture and notices an aged elf woman. Bent with years. "Greetings my brother." She says in a weak voice.


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 9, 2007)

"Oh, Eluvuwien. How good it is too see you! 
How cruel time is to make it so plain the entropy in the universe - you so beautiful, and me so young"

"But come, let us sit asside in this chamber and talk privately for a while."
[he helps her to a seat] 

"Please, let me just finish some quick business"

[Randall heads over to the Church party and talks to Epaphros.]
"Epaphros, Peace. Will you not at least stay untill the morning?
Allow Delainir to say her farewells at dinner tonight, and allow me to talk to my sister? I fear this may be the last time I see her. "


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 9, 2007)

"It is not wise to stay here Randall, I do not know that diplomacy will long stay these elves hands. There is something askew here I think. In three hours we will leave."


----------



## Paeter (Feb 10, 2007)

i thought to meet a little to start off the campaign would be nice.  they dont have to be long sessions, just short ones here and there.


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 11, 2007)

"I understand, Ep.  I shall join you at your departure."

[if the queen is still in the room] 
"Your highness, may I have a word with you before the church party departs and after I speak with my sister?"

"Eluvuwien, to me, last I saw you was four years ago. We had life to live yet. Now I find cruel time has passed me by, but not you. Also cruel since I only have perhaps three hours before I must leave again, and I must speak to the queen before I go. Yet perhaps time is not so cruel, for it allowed me to speak to you again.  I ramble, sister, what news of our family, our clan, our race? "


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 11, 2007)

*out of character*

OOC:
RE: Eluvuwien:
*Randall wants to hear what his sister has to say.

RE: Queen Elyspir T'mamir
If he can talk to her...

* he needs to go with the church - he can do more for elf and church there at the moment
* will leaving with them burn his bridges with his people?
* He wants safe passage for the church party.
* He asks if he may visit her in two weeks - to discuss options for him in various places.


If he may come back freely (as an elf, not as 'traitor' or with hard feelings):
he leaves with the church party.

If there is a chance of harming his personal relationship with the elves:
he talks to Epaphros
"I may yet learn something. I shall join you before you reach Antioch. Peace."


plans for future discussion with the queen:
- Expidition North: He could do this, but others are as capable. Timing to lead a party North?
- With his influence as an Earl, with certain church authorutues, and other influential men, he feels he may be a better help behind the scenes. 
- - - He asks if it is possible for him to get official permission to make agreements for the elves (nothing final until she ratifies the deal) regarding wheat, passage, perhaps some funds. He can try to work some concessions in the church from behind the scenes. 

- He asks if he may know why the elves could not bend to meet some the church requests, especially on items that would benefit the elves? 
- He tells her privately of his time in the 'alternate' time - where the elves are millitant, outright evil, and as bad as Eire ever was. They must prevent this from happening. He sees it beginning now.
- The church feels something is amiss here, and so does Randall - he asks outright what is wrong? Has the soul of the people been sold for something in return? Has the Malekevar returned and made some offer? Is there some evil force working here - elf or other evil presence - that can be dealt with to make the people free?


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 11, 2007)

In Character:

Randall believes that, given the animosity of the elves toward human kind, specifically the church, he may already be viewed as tainted by at least some of the elves. Perhaps the offer of leading the northern expedition is a please come home prodigal son offer.

See Eluvuwien's reponse below:


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 11, 2007)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> Your highness, may I have a word with you before the church party departs and after I speak with my sister?"
> 
> "Eluvuwien, to me, last I saw you was four years ago. We had life to live yet. Now I find cruel time has passed me by, but not you. Also cruel since I only have perhaps three hours before I must leave again, and I must speak to the queen before I go. Yet perhaps time is not so cruel, for it allowed me to speak to you again.  I ramble, sister, what news of our family, our clan, our race? "




Queen: "Of course, I shall await your pleasure."

Eluvuwien: 

"Oh dear brother, still so young. Fate has dealt a cruel life upon us, upon all elves. Our parents were brave and bold and fought long to bring us to the safety of this place." ---She speaks at length of the horrors of the long retreat and the bitter years spent establishing this home. 

-She speaks at length of cousins, children and other relations.

 "Our cousin Uradoriel leads House Melikijur as best she can, but she is now old and sick. Our time in the southlands has been hard on our family. We have declined in number, wealth and influence. Like many houses, only the very strong survived the years of trial. We are very young, younger than most even. When Uradoriel passes, it is likely my daughter, Gelemien, will be named the elder--once we are both gone. She is young but wise. She will do well, if she is advised properly. This is my greatest fear."

 "I will speak openly to you dear bother, I am old and no longer fear shame or fault. Age has stripped arrogance from me," Her weak voice becomes a whisper, "This is a time of trouble for the Elven nation here in the south. Our people are divided. A few openly speak that the only ancient lore studied by the sundered house may help us to return to our homeland and regain a position of honor among the races. Others feel that only by allying ourselves with the Church, and depending on the human Saints may we again be strong. Some even support sending to the Dwarves for aid. Tensions run high. With the undead scourge removed from our homeland, the stress has increased ten fold. I suspect scouts have already returned to the northlands."

 The aged voice become bold again, "In this dangerous time, it will be difficult for Gelemien. You must stay her with us and assume the role of first advisor of house Melikijur. Perhaps then our house will be strong again."


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 12, 2007)

*Eluvuwien:*
"Eluvuwien, I can not fail our people. I shall remain and help as I can.  I have traveled through time and have seen what will happen if I do not interveen. The traditions will die, and the sundered lure of power will win. we will become an evil race. I cannot allow that. 

I am afraid that I have been away too long and the poeple will not accept me. If that is the case, we are lost. 

I shall return with you to our home in exile tonight. Now I need to prepare for the future of these negotiations."



*Queen Elyspir T'mamir*
"Your highness. I shall remain with my family in an effort to advise and guide us. My sister has told me of a little of the problem you face, and perhaps I can be of better use here.

It is bold of me to ask, but I must. I ask that I perhaps be allowed official status as an advisor as well. There would be several benefits for our people: 
- it would allow me to advise you of matters outside the elven lands,
- it would allow me to be emmisary to those who may be able to help us,
- it would allow me to help with the expiditions to the north homelands, as well as 
- it would give me credibility with the other families. Especially the ones looking into other ancient lore that will cause the destruction of our people.

Think on this - I will not be offended if you refuse this request. 
Come with me as I give my farewell, but please do not speak.
Perhaps open some new options to give you hope."

Randall and the queen walk over to the delegation, where they are awaiting him...

*Epaphros and Elmer - somewhat privately: *
"Friends, I am not sure what has happened to my people, but something is amiss. Epaphros, you were correct there. I have been offered several possibilities among my people, and I believe I would serve all Rhiannon better if I stayed.

I realize that the patriarch can not offer the first hand to the elves, especially when we can not bend to any of your requests. But perhaps, in my opening Alderweg as a stepping stone to the north, the church can help one of its own.

There might be a large problem - quite soon - in the town of Alderweg. A large group of people might land on our doorstep. As a Master of Alderweg, and perhaps an Earl of the kingdom, I need to ask for some help. Especially because we shall never be unkind to any people needing our help and we need to be prepared for such an event. 

We will not be able to feed all those people. The church loving people there might starve, in fact, if the church does not help with food. We will need seed grain to plant in our fields, to have enough to share. I shall pay for this, if the church can offset some of the cost.

But those people needing food do not want to stay there. In fact Alderweg may need some muscle to help carry the burdens of that large group of people over the mountains. They might be necessary to help keep peace as well. Perhaps the church would be amiable to setting up a small barracks of able-bodied men for year near Alderweg, and another on the slopes just north of the Holy Tree of Bastion Pass. In fact, to begin, the path through the pass should be cleared, and a road to Alderweg established.

And, when these people have moved through, Alderweg would have many fields planted and ample food. We might be able to supply grain and food to the barracks the future. Thus the church ends up with a sustainable post of men at the pass.

If, as you may fear that these people might be dangerous in the future, it would be better for the church to have these people north of the mountains. And helping them get what they want might just open talks for future negotiations. My people have long memories - we do not think in years, but decades. Have patience.

So, go back and give your report, but also ask this the Patriarch...
Can you help Alderweg feed a large group of transient people as they move through? And,
Can you help Alderweg by offering some labor for a year to help with a massive moving of personal goods through our neighborhood and through the mountain pass?"
[talk]

"Your highness, these men are afraid for their safety. Can you assure them of safe passage?"
[talk]

"Farewell and blessings on your journey."


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 12, 2007)

Elmer-

"I will carry these messages to the Patriarch. He has a soft heart, though it is steeled by a determination to end this war. If your proposals can hasten the end of the war, they will be enthusiastically accepted. He bears the elves no ill will. I will send you message with his response.  I am not so charitable - Elis wrath on these elves, they know more than they are telling. I am sure, or I am no diplomat. Now we will need to visit other avenues to seek the accursed lost tribe. Godspeed Randall, do not let your heart become corrupted."

Delianir-

"Oh Randall, I had thought that you were to return with us to Antioch. I am sad that it is not to be.

Do not trust easily here. There are vipers present. Overtures have been made to the Sundered tribe, and should they answer amicably, many here will follow. Our people have become bitter and lost. Should you discover, in your time here, the location of the Sundered send me a message at Antioch. I will see to it that they are hounded without mercy and driven before ten thousand holy swords. 

Fear the name of Melekevar, dear Randall, for it hides in the shadows and corrupts the soul of our people."

The Queen-

"Are you then rejecting the offer to lead the northbound expedition? A pity, your talents were so well suited to the task."

"No harm will come to the churchmen. It would be foolish to harm those here under the diplomatic banner."


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 12, 2007)

*Delainir-*
"Delainir, our parting is almost unbearable. If our people are bitter and lost, you are the honey that sweetens the bread. I had hoped we could spend some time tgether, that these discussions would have been fruitful. Alas they were not. But, I will not be kept here - I will travel. And, I will visit you as often as I can, if you would permit me to."

*Elmer-*
"Fear not and fare well"


[Randall lets the party go off. As they go, he thinks to himself:
_It is with a troubled heart that I stay. There is much danger here, I can trust no one. Perhaps I was safer with Delsarrian, because here I wishes to trust my people. 

Gaithys Galanodel and the Queen, can I trust them? 
With the dark elves working in Antioch, it would be in Gaithys' power to make their entrance and exit possible. And in these discussions: the Queen and Gaithys would not hear of any outside influence, except grain and money. The church was not asking for much in return. Less, in fact than they offered for the past hundred years. Perhaps she and Gaithys set this up to close the door of friendly neighbors with her lost people.

Accepting the queen's offer would get me out of the way, and perhaps alone with assassins - bad idea. _]



"Your highness, how can I lead our people north, when I am unsure if our people are deserving to go to the place I called home. I intend to restore our homeland - the yearning in me is powerful. But the restoration of the homeland can only be done by restored elves.

If our people are still good, and can be restored to wholeness and goodness like we once were, I will gladly lead our family northward home. I will, if I can, even provide the funds and grain myself.

Meaning no disrespect, but our people are lost and broken. In a week, I have come to feel that not only have we lost the old traditions, but we are also heading toward what we reviled most. 

We have been peaceful - fierce, but peaceful - for four thousand years. We were a proud people of art, mystery, music, and life. Oh how we lived, with joy. So how, in four hundred years, have we grown weak, impotent, sad, and downcast.

You, as queen, should be leading the restration of our people to life! Where is your heart? Where are you taking our people? I believe you are courting disaster in allowing, even promoting, the dark and fearsome ways of the lost tribe. In not giving the church their location, you have chosen the way of the sundered. Is that what you intended?

How can I but wonder, are you one of those communicating with the Melekevar?
Again I mean no disrespect. But if you are, I must leave now.


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 12, 2007)

"Randall of House Melikijur. Hear your Queen." She is clearly angry.

"Do not doubt me. Am I not chosen from among all the fair elven women to lead my people. Everything I do, I do to return the Elven nation to their rightful place of dominance among the races. I will not sit idle while short-lived humans force us into servitude and shame. I have concluded that if I can act, I must. I will do whatever it takes to restore this people to their birthright.

The church of Eli is not only feeble and weak, but they have set thier faces against us from the outset. I will not be party to thier schemes. I called them here to judge them, perhaps hoping that they have softened. But they have not changed. They still hope to hold us in bondage.

Deep Breath.

Now Randall," She calms a bit, "Will you lead the elven expedition northward. Or will you oppose me as well."

[Sense Motive Check] All is not on the up and up with the Queen.


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 12, 2007)

Gwaihir said:
			
		

> "Randall of House Melikijur. Hear your Queen." She is clearly angry.
> ...
> Now Randall," She calms a bit, "Will you lead the elven expedition northward. Or will you oppose me as well."
> [Sense Motive Check] All is not on the up and up with the Queen.




"Your highness, I fear I can not lead the party northward. I am not opposed to you. It is doomed to failure unless proper care and tact is used, and you seem to wish to move too quickly.

As I assume you would oppose me working with the house of Melikijur in the slow and peaceful return to the north, I see I can not accept their request as well. I go and wish you Eli's blessings."


*Randall goes back to his sister, Eluvuwien.*
"Sister, return home. I fear I can not follow, and I fear for my well-being if I remain. In fact, the queen is quite angry at me, and may see me as a threat because I reject the hasty and untraditional ways of the current monarchy.

I fear for you as well. You and your daughter will always be welcome in Alderweg. Blessings and long life."
Randall hugs his frail sister and helps her to the door, where her aids were waiting.

Randall sprints to the house where he has been sleeping and gathers the rest of his possessions. (His bag of holding has been with him this whole time, but his dress clothes an traveling garb was set on the bed.) He looks out the windows and doors using the goggles of true seeing to see if there will be any opposition to his leaving.

If there may be a problem, he hauls out the summoning gen and prepares to summon the hound archon to his aid, if needed.


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 12, 2007)

There appear to be no gaurds here. Nor is their any action outside the house.


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 13, 2007)

Randall walks out of the house and down into the forest on a direction where there is no path, and where it would be hard to follow silently. As soon as he is sure he is not followed (move silently, trackless step) and out of sight perhaps half a mile into the forest, he stops.

He scans all around him again, then shifts into a falcon form. He quickly climbs above the trees and heads out over the trail that the church party took. Making sure he is not observed, he stays low to the treetops, stops occasionally to look for other flying birds, and then continues.

Once he feels sure again that he is not followed, he flies to overtake the Church party. En Route, he scans the woods and trail for possible ambushes by the elves. He contiues to make overflights beyond the party about a mile, and around the other sides about half a mile.

Randall can maintain this scouting for most of a day (4 shape-changes a day, 6 hours each) and will do so until the party is into the plains on the way back to Antioch.


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 13, 2007)

Randall sees several elves tracking and shadowing the Church party, but they make no move to attack or intervene. 

In any case, the church party moves extremely rapidly through the woods, much more quickly than you would have thought possible. This seems to be through the might of St Xantas, wielded by Mielerian. The Church party, including all who entered the wood, plus Delianir, leaves the wood and begins to travel over the plains.


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 13, 2007)

once on the plains, Randall flies down about a half mile before the party's path and returns to elf form. He stands, awaiting their approach.

"Hail. It appears that my offer of help among my people was refused. May I rejoin and return to Antioch with you?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 13, 2007)

"Greetings to you, Randall. You are welcome here."

Several days pass as the party returns to Antioch. On the third day out from the Dimwood, Randall notices that Gaithys seems to be falling ill. He brushes off any concern.

However, an hour or so later, Galinden calls for a halt.

When the party halts Delianir and Galinden instead of going to aid him, turn their mounts to face Gaithys.

Galinden speaks in a firm, grim voice.

"Gaithys Galanodel. You have been tried by a jury of your peers and found guilty of treason against your homeland. You have been sentenced to die by poison. May Eli have mercy upon your soul."

Elmer moves to intervene, but is restrained by Salisha. 

Gaithys slumps in his saddle. He croaks, "We sought to preserve our birthright."

"Malignant fool, " Spits Delianir, "Our birthright is about more than land, its about a way of life, a means rather than an end. You have sold us all out."

Gaithys drops to the ground, dead. Galinden dismounts and removes his pouches and his jewelry. "Make sure you get his signet ring." Says Delianir.

Randall sees tears streaming down Delianir's face. Galinden hugs her, and kisses her forehead.
"it is done, beloved."

"No, it is just beginning." She responds, wiping more tears from her face.
Galinden ties Gaithys' horse to his own, then helps Delianir mount before he mounts himself.

"Emissaries of the Church," says Galinden, "I am truly sorry for what you have witnessed. Several leaders of our society have associated with our ancient brothers whom we sundered from our lives so long ago. The event you witnessed is being repeated many times over in the lands you have just left. The conference was the last straw. We had hoped the guilty would renounce their course and tell you what you needed to know. But they chose the dark way. We could not allow it to continue any longer. I am sorry."

"Let us depart. I bear a letter to the elven embassy instructing them to accept me as the new ambassador until the new queen appoints one of her own. We do not know exactly where the Sundered dwell, but we know who does. Emissaries of our nation met with both dark elves and bugbears in a ruin of a chapel of St Cuthbert in the Cleydon Woods, near the village of Greenheight. The bugears that dwell there will know how to find the sundered. Let us depart."

The group reluctantly, somberly turns toward Antioch.

Several hours later, Delianir rides up next to Randall. "I'm sorry I led you on Randall, I was trying to decide if I should trust you." She smiles regretfully.


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 13, 2007)

"I bear no ill will. In fact, I am glad  that you and Galinden will be in Antioch. After the conference, I knew something was wrong - seriously wrong. My sister told me so, and so did you. I met with the queen after you had left, and she showed me her true colors. I immediately suspected Gaithys.

The truth is, I returned here to give the church warning about Gaithys. I feared he was behind the assassinations in Antioch, and possibly in corrupting the inner workings of the church. You have taken care of that at least.

I had hoped to know you better, but I also knew I would be very busy on the task I have chosen. Perhaps, someday, there will be peace. Perhaps someday, I can settle down. But now, we can be allies.

I do not know our people. I have been prodigal too long. But can you tell me, who will the new queen be? Who is in the race for leading our people back to honor, and not dominance? Will she bring honor to our people?

... [listen if she knows]

What is the status of those looking toward the sundered? Have they been removed, or will there be a battle? Is there a chance they will succeed, or have you and your allies made a final blow to that despicable lot?

... [listen if she knows]

"Delainir, I have been to that chapel of St Cuthbert in the Cleydon Woods. Once, a year and a half ago, my associates an I destroyed the bugbear lair there and cleansed the altar to Saint Cuthbert. If we can be of any assistance in this matter, please let us know."


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 13, 2007)

Randall: I do not know our people. I have been prodigal too long. But can you tell me, who will the new queen be? Who is in the race for leading our people back to honor, and not dominance? Will she bring honor to our people?

"There are several contenders, I would suppose. We will need to see how the process runs its course. I suspect that the tendency will be toward an older woman. Perhaps they will even break tradition and name a male!"

Randall: What is the status of those looking toward the sundered? Have they been removed, or will there be a battle? Is there a chance they will succeed, or have you and your allies made a final blow to that despicable lot?

"Those we have ferreted out will be dealt with such as Gaithys was dealt with. Those we have missed will fight or run. I do not believe the elven people will follow traitors such as this, but it may be bloody."

Randall: Delainir, I have been to that chapel of St Cuthbert in the Cleydon Woods. Once, a year and a half ago, my associates an I destroyed the bugbear lair there and cleansed the altar to Saint Cuthbert. If we can be of any assistance in this matter, please let us know."

"I am persuaded that my personal quest lies with the Church. The sundered have been enough trouble. They must be scoured from this planet. If this is your quest too, then our roads may yet lie together."


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 14, 2007)

The party returns to Antioch, and goes directly to a small office-like building near the church square. They debrief a while with Edmund, and the delegation disbands.

Randall, sits in a comfortable chair and puts his head in his hands, weary with the grief for his people. 
_"Long have we been good, long have we tried to be noble. Whenever there have been attempts to deviate into evil, we have shunned those few. The last real close call with the untraditional was almost five thousand years ago - the clan Melekevar.

And now this. We are a poor lot, courting disaster, and truly to be pittied.

Add to that the false hope that an elven maiden might find me attractive. someday. [sigh]"_

Edmund breaks Randall's weary thoughts: 
"Friend, What is the matter?"

Randall: 
"My people are lost, they walk on the knife edge of dispair and desperation."

Randall sits up and adjusts himself.

"It is imperitive that the lost clan is destroyed. We have that lead to where they are. At least we can begin there. I can only ask that I be part of the party that takes them on. My people need to be restored, and that cancerous clan poisons any healing that can begin."

"Perhaps my friends and I can go after the bugbear camp. As I said earlier, we have been there once already. Yet some of us may need a word of restraint - as you said last time, we are a bit of a 'blunt instrument' and this requires some information gathering."

"I would like to volunteer all of us, assuming the others will agree, for the task of taking the ruin of St Cuthbert, and getting the information about the Sundered."

[Edmund Agrees?]


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 14, 2007)

Edmund runs his hand through his thin grey hair.

"I concur with your assesment of the situation- and accept you offer. Take Delianir with you. Miriam Arrastine is in Malta at my behest. Impress upon your friends that the primary goal of this mission is not the extermination of monsters, but locating a clue that will lead us to the dark elves.

I believe that the best thing you can do to help the elves is to eliminate this tribe. Elmer will set the Church of St Macedone to work to see what aid can be quickly sent. 

Hopefully Galinden sends word soon on what has transpired in the dimwood. Then we can move more decisively forward in dealing with the elven people.

Go with Eli, my friend."


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 1, 2007)

End End End End End End End End End End End End End End End End End End End End End End


----------

